# Velvet's Figure Comp Log



## Velvet (Aug 23, 2004)

About me:
Age: 32
Height: 5'7"
Weight: 131lb
Bf: 17-18%.. (when last checked) you be the judge, I'll attach photos
*Goal: get down to 12 - 13% by October 17th for our local Body Building and Fitness Show. I will be competing in the figure catagory.  * 
I currently have a coach that designs my meals and workouts and she rocks!  

I hit the weights 4 days a week with an Upper Body (Vertical Push/Pull) Lower Body (Hip dominant) Upper Body (Horizontal Push/Pull) Lower Body (Quad dominant) split. I do HIIT (12 sets 20sec:40sec) 2 times a week and steady state cardio for 40min 2 times a week (extreme mountain biking).

Starting Monday August 23rd (8 weeks out from the show), I will be incorporating carb cycling and calorie cycling in my competition diet plan.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Velveteyes,


I for one hope that all goes well and you reach your goal.
For what I saw in your photos, you have a hell of a lot of potential.
Actually, you looked really good, so go for it, I hope you do well....


----------



## Velvet (Aug 23, 2004)

*Monday, August 23*

*Meals (Hi Carb Day)*

Meal #1 = 6 Egg Whites + 1 c Oats
Meal #2 = 1c Basmati Rice + 3.5 oz Chicken
Meal #3 = (PWO) 30g Protein (whey) + 1 c Oats
Meal #4 = 1 1/4 c Yams + 4 oz Shrimp
Meal #5 = 30g Protein + 5 Fish Oil Caps
Meal #6 = 3.5 oz Beef + Spinach & Garlic

Totals 2055 cals; 46% carbs; 39% protein; 15% fat

*Workout:*


HIIT > Meal #1

12 sets of bike sprints (20:40) Level 2 and 14



Weights > Meal #2

_BB Press_
65 x 6r x 3s
70 x 6r
ss with
_Bent BB Row_
70 x 6r x 4s

Giant Set (Following 5 Exercises)
_CG Pulldown_
70 x 12r x 2s
_Cable PNF_ (rotators)
10 x 10r x 2s
_Triceps Pressdown_ (rope)
70 x 12r
65 x 12r 
_Overhead DB Press_
15 x 12r x 2s
_Decline Reverse Crunch_
bw x 12r x 2s

Good workout!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 23, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi Velveteyes,
> 
> 
> I for one hope that all goes well and you reach your goal.
> ...



Thanks for your support Tony!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 23, 2004)

What does your Meals look like?

Diet will be the key to your success, know this info, many people will be able to chime in and help you make adjustmens

Good luck
Iain


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 23, 2004)

Good luck with your goal!!! 

What's your diet look like?

Babs


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 23, 2004)

Good luck getting down to the bodyfat % you want to be, hang in there and stay focused and I am sure that it won't be a problem. Good luck! 

BTW, physique looks great so far. Is that you in your avatar?


----------



## atherjen (Aug 23, 2004)

Exciting!   Your looking great, should do very well, plan looks solid! Best of luck!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 23, 2004)

Hey Velvet,
Glad to see you started a journal. I will be following along .
Gary


----------



## Velvet (Aug 24, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> What does your Meals look like?
> 
> Diet will be the key to your success, know this info, many people will be able to chime in and help you make adjustmens
> 
> ...



I edited it to include my meals.  However, my coach designs my meal plan so I won't be changing anything unless she approves!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 24, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Good luck getting down to the bodyfat % you want to be, hang in there and stay focused and I am sure that it won't be a problem. Good luck!
> 
> BTW, physique looks great so far. Is that you in your avatar?



Thanks!!  Yep, that's me


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey VelvetEyes,


I hope everything is going well so far.  I can't even imagine what it is like to enter into a competition, either way, I am pulling for you, you are going to be just fine


----------



## Velvet (Aug 24, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey VelvetEyes,
> 
> 
> I hope everything is going well so far.  I can't even imagine what it is like to enter into a competition, either way, I am pulling for you, you are going to be just fine



That's so nice of you Tony, I'm really impressed with how friendly people are here, not every site is like that, believe me! 

I just took a peek at your gallery..OMG, your kids are soooooooo cute!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 24, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> That's so nice of you Tony, I'm really impressed with how friendly people are here, not every site is like that, believe me!
> 
> I just took a peek at your gallery..OMG, your kids are soooooooo cute!!


The people here are A++
No matter who they are, they are always helpful and don't ask for a thing from you. Just help because they like to.
My kids, they are gorgeous, they look just like me....  Seriously though, my daughter is thin and my son is a monster (weighs 20 pounds at 7 months). They look mostly like me everyone says, but my daughter is such a girl....just like her mom (Thank God).  He is, well, a boy....'nuff said.... 
Anyway, any time you need help, I'll do my best, although you definitely have me in knowledge regarding how to maintain a great body. Congratulations....Keep it up....


----------



## Velvet (Aug 24, 2004)

*Tuesday August 24*

*Medium Carb Day*
1503 cals; 119g Carbs (29%); 181g Protein (51%); 30g Fat (19%)

_Meals:_
Meal #1 = 8 Egg Whites + 1 Egg  
Meal #2 = 3 oz Chicken + Salad + 1 tsp Flax    (flax)
Meal #3 = (PWO) 30g Protein + 3/4 c Oats   
Meal #4 = 3.5 oz Chicken + 2/3c Yams
Meal #5 = 7 oz Egg Whites + 3/4 c Oats
Meal #6 = 1/2 c Cottage Cheese + 15g Protein + 1 tsp Flax

_Workout:_

BB Squats
105 x 6r x 4s
ss with
BB RDL
95 x 6r
105 x 6r x 4s (up 10lbs)

Giant Set (3 Exercises):

Walking Lunge   
15 x 24r x 3s

Leg Extension (very slow tempo)
60 x 12 x 3s

Seated Calf
65 x 12 x 3s


Gonna feel that tomorrow


----------



## Velvet (Aug 24, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> The people here are A++
> No matter who they are, they are always helpful and don't ask for a thing from you. Just help because they like to.
> My kids, they are gorgeous, they look just like me....  Seriously though, my daughter is thin and my son is a monster (weighs 20 pounds at 7 months). They look mostly like me everyone says, but my daughter is such a girl....just like her mom (Thank God).  He is, well, a boy....'nuff said....
> Anyway, any time you need help, I'll do my best, although you definitely have me in knowledge regarding how to maintain a great body. Congratulations....Keep it up....



Ha ha, my son is also VERY much a boy lol   Thanks for your encouragement, I'll make an effort to keep up with your log as well!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 24, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> *Medium Carb Day*
> 1503 cals; 119g Carbs (29%); 181g Protein (51%); 30g Fat (19%)
> 
> _Meals:_
> ...


I call that good pain....I'll be in the same boat tomorrow too....


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 24, 2004)

It looks like you have everything together very well.  I'm sure you'll do great at your competition.  Good Luck


----------



## Velvet (Aug 25, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> It looks like you have everything together very well.  I'm sure you'll do great at your competition.  Good Luck



Thanks ncgirl, that's very sweet!  BTW, WOW, nice pics, I'm sure I could learn a lot from you!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 25, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Thanks ncgirl, that's very sweet!  BTW, WOW, nice pics, I'm sure I could learn a lot from you!!!




Thanks!! That was sweet, but I've never done a competition.  One day I want to, but for now I just want to look like I do! LOL!!    Still working on that one!!    So, how do you like the carb cycling and calorie cycling?  Do you get better results from that than from just the same calorie deficit every day?


----------



## Velvet (Aug 25, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Thanks!! That was sweet, but I've never done a competition.  One day I want to, but for now I just want to look like I do! LOL!!    Still working on that one!!    So, how do you like the carb cycling and calorie cycling?  Do you get better results from that than from just the same calorie deficit every day?



Yes, It keeps my body guessing and it gives me something to look forward to (high carb days..oats..yummmm) when I'm battling thru low carb day.  Plus it gives me more variety in the foods I can eat, while keeping my body from thinking it's starving.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 25, 2004)

*Wednesday, August 25*

Low Carb Day   
Bw = 131

Meals:

Meal #1 = 6 Whites + 2 Whole Eggs with spinach and garlic
Meal #2 = 3 oz Chicken + salad + 1 tsp Flax
Meal #3 = 40g Protein + 9 Fish Oil Caps
Meal #4 = 3 oz Beef + veggies + 1 tsp Canola Oil
Meal #5 = Same a Meal #2
Meal #6 = 30g Protein + 1/2 oz Flax Seed + 1 oz Egg Whites (made into a pancake)

Workout:

40 Mins Steady-State = Kickboxing at home < Meal #1

Quads are screaming from yesterday's w/o


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi There VE!!

Good luck with your comp!!  I am sure you are gonna do great!!    
You look great already, btw.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 25, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi There VE!!
> 
> Good luck with your comp!!  I am sure you are gonna do great!!
> You look great already, btw.



Thanks so much for the encouragement Sapphire!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 25, 2004)

*Posting Pics*

Can anyone here help me with posting pics to my gallery.  I tried to post them, but it put them in the global gallery.  Then when I try to click on someone else's gallary picture to enlarge it, it tells me I have to be a registered user to see it...aren't I already a registered user??


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey you....

Why are you trying to upload more pictures?  Are you trying to give me a heart attack? 
Seriously though, I was checking your photos, or had the pleasure of checking your photos   to see sizes, but they seem to be Ok.  I thought that maybe your other photos were too big and took too much space, but now I am not sure...
Maybe at the time, the server was a little screwy..give it another try...

Have a wonderful day, and thanks for you kind comments in my journal, they do make a difference in my day


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2004)

Velvet, do I know you from another board?


----------



## Velvet (Aug 25, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Velvet, do I know you from another board?



Ya, I started posting on Leah's forum shortly before it was shut down


----------



## Velvet (Aug 25, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey you....
> 
> Why are you trying to upload more pictures?  Are you trying to give me a heart attack?
> Seriously though, I was checking your photos, or had the pleasure of checking your photos   to see sizes, but they seem to be Ok.  I thought that maybe your other photos were too big and took too much space, but now I am not sure...
> ...



Bizzare!  Now they are there...must have been your magic touch Tony, cause they weren't there yesterday


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 25, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Bizzare! Now they are there...must have been your magic touch Tony, cause they weren't there yesterday


Actually, they were there yesterday too....I remember because of the legs....or was that this morning....oh well....I am getting old and feeble at 35.....
By the way, good job on yourself, you look great...You'll do wonders when you go back to competition.....You'll see....


----------



## Velvet (Aug 25, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Actually, they were there yesterday too....I remember because of the legs....or was that this morning....oh well....I am getting old and feeble at 35.....



Ok, I can see them now, but when I try to see the comments people posted or try to change the title or other properties, I get the 'you must be a registered user' thingy again.  What am I doing wrong?

Oh and thanks for all the compliments, you are so sweet, I'm sure your wifey appreciates such a good man


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 25, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Ok, I can see them now, but when I try to see the comments people posted or try to change the title or other properties, I get the 'you must be a registered user' thingy again. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Oh and thanks for all the compliments, you are so sweet, I'm sure your wifey appreciates such a good man


She better    
I am trying for her too....


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 25, 2004)

Welcome to IM! Your pics are great!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Ya, I started posting on Leah's forum shortly before it was shut down


It was never shutdown.  Leah handed it over to TJ & DP and they changed the name of the board.  Don't worry you aren't missing much.  Once Leah left it went downhill.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 25, 2004)

Why did she leave? We need recipes!


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 25, 2004)

Just checked your gallery and pics are looking great! Keep up the hard work.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 26, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Welcome to IM! Your pics are great!



Thanks Greekblondechic...and ditto!  Just saw your gallery..are you a model?  I really like your avi too, you almost look like a blonde Sara Mclaughlin!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 26, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> It was never shutdown.  Leah handed it over to TJ & DP and they changed the name of the board.  Don't worry you aren't missing much.  Once Leah left it went downhill.



Ya, she sent me the link to the new site (newly named board), I cruised for a bit, but I agree, it wasn't the same     I do miss chatting with TJ tho


----------



## Velvet (Aug 26, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Just checked your gallery and pics are looking great! Keep up the hard work.



 HI MonStar...and thanks!    I just checked your gallery, wow you have beautiful eyes... amoung other things lol


----------



## Velvet (Aug 26, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Why did she leave? We need recipes!



I didn't ask   

But here's a recipe for you..just made them this morning...yum yum yum

Oatmeal Muffins for a Protein + Carb meal

1 c Oats
6 Whites 
Splenda
Pure Maple Extract
Cinnamon

Grind in blender only until mixed (I like my oat flakes to stay large)...pour into greased muffin tin (fill only half way) and bake at 350F for 12 minutes....I like to dip them in Keto syrup as they are quite dense..but yummy!!  Makes 1 serving = 6 muffins


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 26, 2004)

Morning Velvet  


Whats on the workout agenda today ?  Have a great day !


----------



## Velvet (Aug 26, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Velvet
> 
> 
> Whats on the workout agenda today ?  Have a great day !



Good morning   

Upper body today (noon)..just got back from the gym (good thing it's right across the street from work..yeah me!) where I did my elliptical HIIT sprints...puff puff puff..that was tough, legs are still sore hee hee

What about you????


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 26, 2004)

Calves and abs ! Good thing the gym is right outside my door


----------



## Velvet (Aug 26, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Calves and abs ! Good thing the gym is right outside my door



That's handy..and reduces the size of the 'excuse list' hee hee, have a great Workout Gary!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 26, 2004)

Oh those muffins sound yummy and EASY to make..bonus! 

Model?? ME?    What a sweetie you are, I wish I looked that good!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 26, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Ya, she sent me the link to the new site (newly named board), I cruised for a bit, but I agree, it wasn't the same     I do miss chatting with TJ tho


TJ is awsome and good friend.  I'll say hello for you if you'd like when I email him.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 26, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Oh those muffins sound yummy and EASY to make..bonus!
> 
> Model?? ME?    What a sweetie you are, I wish I looked that good!



Why are we women so critical of ourselves..geez, just look at your avi...you're stunning!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 26, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> TJ is awsome and good friend.  I'll say hello for you if you'd like when I email him.



Yes, please Jodi!  How's the other board doing, I dont even have the url anymore


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 26, 2004)

Morning   !!

Do you think it's harder doing HIIT on the eliptical instead of the treadmill?


----------



## Velvet (Aug 26, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning   !!
> 
> Do you think it's harder doing HIIT on the eliptical instead of the treadmill?



Oh god yes!  Besides, I don't run because it's too much for my poor knees.  I do either elliptical sprints or bike sprints instead.  I find the Elliptical harder than the bike tho, as I'm never fully recovered before the next sprint starts.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 26, 2004)

I hit 130lbs today...wahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!  Haven't been that weight since College!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 26, 2004)

Congratulations!!! Do you have a goal weight in mind, sorry if I missed it


----------



## Velvet (Aug 26, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Congratulations!!! Do you have a goal weight in mind, sorry if I missed it



NOPE...I'll know when I look in the mirror...I've never been competition lean before, this is all new for me so I really don't want to put any numbers on anything...but the scale is going down..and i'm getting more defined and my weights are going up so I'm not losing and LBM..yippeee


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 26, 2004)

How are you today???


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 26, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> NOPE...I'll know when I look in the mirror...I've never been competition lean before, this is all new for me so I really don't want to put any numbers on anything...but the scale is going down..and i'm getting more defined and my weights are going up so I'm not losing and LBM..yippeee


cant beat THAT!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 26, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Why are we women so critical of ourselves..geez, just look at your avi...you're stunning!



Aint she gorgeous???  SHE IS SOOOO MODEST!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, I say I want to weigh 128, but if I look in the mirror and am happy at 135, that's where I'll stay


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 26, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Aint she gorgeous???  SHE IS SOOOO MODEST!!!



You guys are makin me blush! I am so average! Y'all need your eyes checked


----------



## Velvet (Aug 26, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Yeah, I say I want to weigh 128, but if I look in the mirror and am happy at 135, that's where I'll stay



EXACTLY..that's the healthiest attitude to have..a healthy body is nothing without a healthy mind and attitude!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 26, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> You guys are makin me blush! I am so average! Y'all need your eyes checked



Whatever


----------



## Jodi (Aug 26, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Yes, please Jodi!  How's the other board doing, I dont even have the url anymore


Don't know, DP banned me.  I only talk to TJ through email.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2004)

thought I would put my hello in here so that you can have a chuckle at my avi.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 26, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> I hit 130lbs today...wahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!! Haven't been that weight since College!!!!


hey Velvetty.....

Sorry I kinda' changed your name there, but I guess I am in that type of a silly mood today.
I am so happy for you.  You keep on going and I promise you, you will do well in the competition.  You already look awesome....


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 26, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> You guys are makin me blush! I am so average! Y'all need your eyes checked


Greeky  are we going to have to get into it again? 
I am planning a strategy not to lose to you next time.....
Do uncles spank?  Oh, c'mon now, you know what I mean silly.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 26, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Don't know, DP banned me. I only talk to TJ through email.


They got mad at you because you didn't let them eat protein bars and honey


----------



## shutupntra1n (Aug 26, 2004)

Don't think I posted anything here yet but you vistited my journal. I am new to IM so it's taking a while to catch up on who's doing what. Your pics look great! Good to see fellow women taking care of themselves.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 26, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> They got mad at you because you didn't let them eat protein bars and honey


Just the opposite   They are beyond strict.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 26, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Just the opposite   They are beyond strict.



Ya, that's EXACTLY why I stopped posting a journal over there...but there were fun times to be had in the rest of the forum.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 26, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> thought I would put my hello in here so that you can have a chuckle at my avi.



HI NT


----------



## Velvet (Aug 26, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> hey Velvetty.....
> 
> Sorry I kinda' changed your name there, but I guess I am in that type of a silly mood today.
> I am so happy for you.  You keep on going and I promise you, you will do well in the competition.  You already look awesome....



Thanks Tony, that really does mean a lot!!!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 26, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Don't think I posted anything here yet but you vistited my journal. I am new to IM so it's taking a while to catch up on who's doing what. Your pics look great! Good to see fellow women taking care of themselves.




Thanks!!  I'm new here too!  How long have you been training for?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Aug 26, 2004)

Little over a year


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 26, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Ya, that's EXACTLY why I stopped posting a journal over there....




Ditto


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> You keep on going and I promise you, you will do well in the competition.  You already look awesome....



Our Canadian girls can kick some a$$ for sure.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 26, 2004)

*Thursday, August 26*

High Carb Day (see Previous post for high-carb day meals)
Bw = 130 wohoo!

Edit:
Cardio
Elliptical Sprints (20:40) 12 sets Level 3:Level 8

Workout:

Pullups (assisted on gravitron)
10lb x 6r 
BW x 3r (pulled a muscle in my neck damn  )
10lb x 5r
10lb x 3r

ss with

BB Delt Press
55 x 6r x 2s
60 x 6r
60 x 3r

Giant Set (following 5 exercises)
DB Row
25 x 12r x 2s

Cuban Press
20 x 12r x 2s

BB Curl
25 x 12r x 2s -wimpy

Incline DB Curl
10 x 12r x 2s (had to pause 1/2 way thru second set to make the last 6 reps)

Decline Crunch
25 x 12r x 2s


Good workout but my neck hurts like hell now...Old injury, slipped on my garage floor, but caught myself and therefore got whip lash...pain radiates from base of neck to half way down back on right side of spine   

Heat and muscle relaxants for me tonight!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2004)

How's the weather out East VE?


----------



## BritChick (Aug 26, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good workout but my neck hurts like hell now...Old injury, slipped on my garage floor, but caught myself and therefore got whip lash...pain radiates from base of neck to half way down back on right side of spine
> 
> Heat and muscle relaxants for me tonight!



OUCH!  That had to have hurt.


----------



## reimon (Aug 26, 2004)

Meh you people on this forum are obsessed about your health..Maybe you won't die @ 60 from a heart attack,  but you'll die @ 40 from a stroke ... Or get hit by a bus when you're not looking both ways, or whatever...Some people are just too obsessed with eating right. Sure i mean I eat home made food and such things...Once a week when we make a barbque i take a piece of fat meat and grease and i rub it against the grill because i like the taste. I'm 16 and i enjoy life fully, because you don't know when you're gunna get hit by something and die. 

Sure from time to time i worry about my diet (160 lbs @ 6'2) but I'm not all obsessing with it. It seems you people act as freaks and think there's nothing better than living an extra year or two meanwhile sacrificing some very enjoyable things in life.

As for you guys that are overtraining to get chicks...you can score a LOT more if you knew some PUAing...You DEFINATELY do not need to get all obesessing about your looks or diet...


----------



## BritChick (Aug 26, 2004)

reimon said:
			
		

> Meh you people on this forum are obsessed about your health..Maybe you won't die @ 60 from a heart attack,  but you'll die @ 40 from a stroke ... Or get hit by a bus when you're not looking both ways, or whatever...Some people are just too obsessed with eating right. Sure i mean I eat home made food and such things...Once a week when we make a barbque i take a piece of fat meat and grease and i rub it against the grill because i like the taste. I'm 16 and i enjoy life fully, because you don't know when you're gunna get hit by something and die.
> 
> Sure from time to time i worry about my diet (160 lbs @ 6'2) but I'm not all obsessing with it. It seems you people act as freaks and think there's nothing better than living an extra year or two meanwhile sacrificing some very enjoyable things in life.
> 
> As for you guys that are overtraining to get chicks...you can score a LOT more if you knew some PUAing...You DEFINATELY do not need to get all obesessing about your looks or diet...



Hey loser boy... do you realize you posted this in someone's journal?  
Okay first off why will we die at 40 from a stroke? What the hell is this little tidbit of wisdom based on?!
The journal that you have posted in is that of a figure competitor (filling you in on the details as you obviously haven't bothered to read it for yourself), who is preparing to compete... if you had a clue then you'd realize this is a very specific goal and diet is probably the biggest component. 
I don't think she is competing or dieting specifically to live an extra year or two (hmmm, she's gonna live an extra year or two from living this lifestyle and yet die at 40 from a stroke... interesting!), she is doing it because this is one of the things in 'her' life she finds enjoyable.
Okay, what the hell is PUAing... you got me on this one but then I'm not up on 16 year olds lingo?! Thank Christ!!!
Hey... isn't it past your bedtime anyway?

Sorry Velveteyes for having to respond to this in your journal.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 27, 2004)

> Originally Posted by Velveteyes
> I hit 130lbs today...wahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!! Haven't been that weight since College!!!!



 banana:  YAY!!!! way to go!!! 

take care of the neck!  

and dont mind dumbo's post up there either  (reimon)


----------



## Velvet (Aug 27, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> How's the weather out East VE?



Very humid today NT..it's been a good summer as far as not having too much humidity, but we've had a lot of rain and chilly days


----------



## Velvet (Aug 27, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> OUCH!  That had to have hurt.



Ya, I pulled it worse than usual...didnt' get much sleep last night


----------



## Velvet (Aug 27, 2004)

reimon said:
			
		

> Meh you people on this forum are obsessed about your health..Maybe you won't die @ 60 from a heart attack,  but you'll die @ 40 from a stroke ... Or get hit by a bus when you're not looking both ways, or whatever...Some people are just too obsessed with eating right. Sure i mean I eat home made food and such things...Once a week when we make a barbque i take a piece of fat meat and grease and i rub it against the grill because i like the taste. I'm 16 and i enjoy life fully, because you don't know when you're gunna get hit by something and die.
> 
> Sure from time to time i worry about my diet (160 lbs @ 6'2) but I'm not all obsessing with it. It seems you people act as freaks and think there's nothing better than living an extra year or two meanwhile sacrificing some very enjoyable things in life.
> 
> As for you guys that are overtraining to get chicks...you can score a LOT more if you knew some PUAing...You DEFINATELY do not need to get all obesessing about your looks or diet...



And you posted your rant in my journal because????  Go home little boy


----------



## Velvet (Aug 27, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey loser boy... do you realize you posted this in someone's journal?
> Okay first off why will we die at 40 from a stroke? What the hell is this little tidbit of wisdom based on?!
> The journal that you have posted in is that of a figure competitor (filling you in on the details as you obviously haven't bothered to read it for yourself), who is preparing to compete... if you had a clue then you'd realize this is a very specific goal and diet is probably the biggest component.
> I don't think she is competing or dieting specifically to live an extra year or two (hmmm, she's gonna live an extra year or two from living this lifestyle and yet die at 40 from a stroke... interesting!), she is doing it because this is one of the things in 'her' life she finds enjoyable.
> ...



ha ha, no problem, there's always a few bad apples in the barrel (even ones that use bad grammer and can't spell! hee hee)  Thanks for what you said tho, that was sweet Brit!   Thankfully my mind is as strong as my body so these little uneducated comments from little boys don't have any effect on me!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 27, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> banana:  YAY!!!! way to go!!!
> 
> take care of the neck!
> 
> and dont mind dumbo's post up there either  (reimon)



Thanks Jen!!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 27, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Ditto



ahhhhhhhhhh, I thought I recognized your user name!!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 27, 2004)

Morning babe!!! Hope your neck gets better soon!   Any fun plans for the weekend?

Ignore that little boys' post, obviously someone pissed in his cornflakes yesterday!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 27, 2004)

Hey VE!!

That kid is a wacko... he goes on a bodybuilding forum and disses ALL of us in a fitness competitors journal??  WTF??     Lucky you!!

Anyway.. hope your neck is OK!!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 27, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning babe!!! Hope your neck gets better soon!   Any fun plans for the weekend?
> 
> Ignore that little boys' post, obviously someone pissed in his cornflakes yesterday!!



  Good morning NC!  Thanks, it's a little better today, as I have muscle relaxants swimming thru my system     My best friend and I are taking my son to see Spiderman 2 then we are having dinner and hanging out.  Might go see the Blues Festival downtown if I get up the energy...hee hee, I usually like to spend Sunday at home lounging around.  

What about you?


----------



## Velvet (Aug 27, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey VE!!
> 
> That kid is a wacko... he goes on a bodybuilding forum and disses ALL of us in a fitness competitors journal??  WTF??     Lucky you!!
> 
> Anyway.. hope your neck is OK!!



Good morning Cyndi!   

Well, he IS just a kid hee hee.  Hope you have a great day!  Leg day for me    That squat bar will feel a lot heavier on my neck/back today I suspect lol


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 27, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning NC!  Thanks, it's a little better today, as I have muscle relaxants swimming thru my system     My best friend and I are taking my son to see Spiderman 2 then we are having dinner and hanging out.  Might go see the Blues Festival downtown if I get up the energy...hee hee, I usually like to spend Sunday at home lounging around.
> 
> What about you?




I've not been to the movies in soooo long, I just may go catch one this weekend.  Maybe my friend will let me borrow her little boy and I can take him!  He's adorable and he can't say my name so he calls me auntie A.  Hopefully your neck will be 100% by tomorrow so you can enjoy your weekend.  I've got to go to a friend of mine's sons' birthday party.  He'll be two.  That's my only definate plans, hopefully something more exciting will come along!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 27, 2004)

A beautiful Canadian gal who listens to blues music ... I thought I married the only lovely like that.    I don't find many women who listen to the blues ... I have a soft spot for such women.  Now add on the fact that you go to the gym  

If I wasn't happily married Miss Velvet ...


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

Hey Velvetty, how's the neck behaving today?  I hope the pain has subsided.  There is nothing more painful than working out with any type of a muscle strain, to which I add stiff neck.

As for that kid, don't feel so bad, some kid posted on my picture of the beach: 

"Someone save that kid, that whale is going to eat it".  Those are just kids being silly.  I am sure he's neither 6'2 nor 160 pounds.  He may be a 5'5 and 100 pound peepsqueak who's only exercise is typing on a computer and looking very intently at you girls' avatars.... 

Have a great day and.....behave....


----------



## Velvet (Aug 27, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> A beautiful Canadian gal who listens to blues music ... I thought I married the only lovely like that.    I don't find many women who listen to the blues ... I have a soft spot for such women.  Now add on the fact that you go to the gym
> 
> If I wasn't happily married Miss Velvet ...



Aw shucks NT, you're sweet!  I like pretty much all genre's!  The Blues Festival in Kingston is a pretty big deal every year..we also have a Jazz Festival too!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 27, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Velvetty, how's the neck behaving today?  I hope the pain has subsided.  There is nothing more painful than working out with any type of a muscle strain, to which I add stiff neck.
> 
> As for that kid, don't feel so bad, some kid posted on my picture of the beach:
> 
> ...



Hi Buddy!!!!     My neck is sore, hard to turn my head, but not as bad as it was last night...I applied heat this morning and i'm taking drugs to relieve the inflammation..but i'll be just fine, this happens all the time   

Ha ha, ya that kid is silly, he just makes me laugh!  You have a great day too Tony, have fun with Cyndi's w/o


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 27, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Aw shucks NT, you're sweet!  I like pretty much all genre's!  The Blues Festival in Kingston is a pretty big deal every year..we also have a Jazz Festival too!



I've heard that it's a great festival.  One of these years, we're going to take a trip down there to listen and enjoy.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 27, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I've heard that it's a great festival.  One of these years, we're going to take a trip down there to listen and enjoy.



Where do you live NT?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 27, 2004)

Edmonton Alberta .. 
Same city as Jill ...


----------



## Velvet (Aug 27, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Edmonton Alberta ..
> Same city as Jill ...




Saweeeeeeeeeeeeeet, another fine Canadian


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

I just can't get over the fact that you have a son.  You have a great figure.....

I told someone earlier that I gained newfound respect for women while my sister in law and my wife were pregnant.  You people are tough as nails....
After giving birth then looking the way you do?  Congratulations, really


----------



## Velvet (Aug 27, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I just can't get over the fact that you have a son.  You have a great figure.....
> 
> I told someone earlier that I gained newfound respect for women while my sister in law and my wife were pregnant.  You people are tough as nails....
> After giving birth then looking the way you do?  Congratulations, really



Aw shucks Tony, thanks.  Just zoom in on my belly pic and you can see the stretch marks as proof..lol


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 27, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Saweeeeeeeeeeeeeet, another fine Canadian



fine as meaning hard partying, life loving?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 27, 2004)

Wow ... the things I am learning today.  First I saw you were a Canadian ... quickly realized you were a hottie, now I find out you're a mom as well ... Velvet ... a hot Canadian mom


----------



## jfrance (Aug 27, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Saweeeeeeeeeeeeeet, another fine Canadian



   Why are there so many Canadians on this board?   Mind you, I'm not complaining.   My wife is Canadian, and I am an honorary Canadian.   We fly the US and Canadian flags in front of our house.   

Someday, I hope to retire to Canada (probably Kingston), preferably with a very strong US dollar to make a good conversion rate for our retirement dollars.

But really, why are there so many Canadians on here?   Are we just lucky?


----------



## Velvet (Aug 27, 2004)

jfrance said:
			
		

> Why are there so many Canadians on this board?   Mind you, I'm not complaining.   My wife is Canadian, and I am an honorary Canadian.   We fly the US and Canadian flags in front of our house.
> 
> Someday, I hope to retire to Canada (probably Kingston), preferably with a very strong US dollar to make a good conversion rate for our retirement dollars.
> 
> But really, why are there so many Canadians on here?   Are we just lucky?



Cause we Canadians have great taste!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 27, 2004)

*Friday August 27*

Medium Carb Day (1503 cals; 29%Carbs; 51%Protein; 19% Fat)

Workout:

DB SLDL
35 x 6r x 4s
ss with
BB Sumo Squat (atf)
95 x 6r x 4s

Giant Set (3 exercises):
Step Ups
15 x 10r x 3s

DB Lying Leg Curl
20 x 10r x 3s

Seated Hammies
75 x 10r x 3s


Standing Calf 
155 x 8r x 3s


Then my coach and I met to go over poses.  (Really hard to do, standing in a room half naked with someone who's in amazing shape..I feel like such a newbie and fatty and got the sense that EVERYBODY (Staff) in the gym knew what we were up to!)      Now I wanna cry cause I got the sense that she didn't think I was lean enuff (or where I should be at with only 7.5 weeks to go).  I still have fat on my belly, back of arms, hips and inner thighs.  She's going to have me do cardio 2 times a day soon to help shed fat pronto!
Whatever it takes...I mustn't doubt myself...stay positive...deep breaths!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> . I still have fat on my belly, back of arms, hips and inner thighs. She's going to have me do cardio 2 times a day soon to help shed fat pronto!
> Whatever it takes...I mustn't doubt myself...stay positive...deep breaths!


Great attitude Velvet, don't doubt yourself, you're right about there already.  Not much more to go.  Just think of all the hard work you have put in so far to look as amazing as you do, stretch marks or not (which by the way, I got you beat in).  Once you see where you were, and where you are today, you'll understand that you are going to do it and do it well...Dang It!!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 27, 2004)

Talk to her about cycling your carbs a bit more such as High, No, Low, No, repeat.  See what she says


----------



## jfrance (Aug 27, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Then my coach and I met to go over poses.  (Really hard to do, standing in a room half naked with someone who's in amazing shape..I feel like such a newbie and fatty and got the sense that EVERYBODY (Staff) in the gym knew what we were up to!)      Now I wanna cry cause I got the sense that she didn't think I was lean enuff (or where I should be at with only 7.5 weeks to go).  I still have fat on my belly, back of arms, hips and inner thighs.  She's going to have me do cardio 2 times a day soon to help shed fat pronto!
> Whatever it takes...I mustn't doubt myself...stay positive...deep breaths!



   Just remember that your coach is trying to make you do as well as you posibly can in your comp, and the reality is that the leaner and more cut you are, the better you will do.    (or having never competed, I'm pretty sure that this is true).      You are never going to be "good enough" for your trainer.  That's what you are paying her for.   To make you better.   
   If she's still recomending that you go ahead and compete, then you are doing great!    Also, we've seen your pictures and every comment I've seen has been very positive.    You look great!      Just keep positive.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 27, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Great attitude Velvet, don't doubt yourself, you're right about there already.  Not much more to go.  Just think of all the hard work you have put in so far to look as amazing as you do, stretch marks or not (which by the way, I got you beat in).  Once you see where you were, and where you are today, you'll understand that you are going to do it and do it well...Dang It!!!



Thanks hon, I really needed a little pick-me-up talk...I knew I could count on you


----------



## Velvet (Aug 27, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Talk to her about cycling your carbs a bit more such as High, No, Low, No, repeat.  See what she says



Yes I agree, thanks Jodi.  Like I said, whatever it takes, I want this BAD!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 27, 2004)

jfrance said:
			
		

> Just remember that your coach is trying to make you do as well as you posibly can in your comp, and the reality is that the leaner and more cut you are, the better you will do.    (or having never competed, I'm pretty sure that this is true).      You are never going to be "good enough" for your trainer.  That's what you are paying her for.   To make you better.
> If she's still recomending that you go ahead and compete, then you are doing great!    Also, we've seen your pictures and every comment I've seen has been very positive.    You look great!      Just keep positive.



Thanks for the vote of confidence jfrance!!  I'll keep positive, and work even harder to reach my goals. Thanks for taking the time out to respond..all you guys on this forum rock!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Thanks hon, I really needed a little pick-me-up talk...I knew I could count on you


You know, whenever you need me let me know....I am more than glad to help...


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 27, 2004)

Eww...I hate two a day cardio!  I feel for ya!  I'm normally right there with ya, but my butt has been lazy the past few weeks.

Stay positive and stick to your game plan and you'll make that comp.


----------



## Rissole (Aug 27, 2004)

So was it you that posted in my gallery a while back as Anonymus ??

Hiya Velv, just wanted to say hi  Now you know someone from down unda


----------



## atherjen (Aug 28, 2004)

> Then my coach and I met to go over poses. (Really hard to do, standing in a room half naked with someone who's in amazing shape..I feel like such a newbie and fatty and got the sense that EVERYBODY (Staff) in the gym knew what we were up to!)   Now I wanna cry cause I got the sense that she didn't think I was lean enuff (or where I should be at with only 7.5 weeks to go). I still have fat on my belly, back of arms, hips and inner thighs. She's going to have me do cardio 2 times a day soon to help shed fat pronto!
> Whatever it takes...I mustn't doubt myself...stay positive...deep breaths!



   ahh stay positive woman!!! You have plenty of time! And you shouldnt see yourself so negativly, you look great now!!! Many woman are enviuos! Keep up all your hard work! And as Jodi said maybe diet needs a lil tweak  

Have a super weekend!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 28, 2004)

Hey buddy,


Just stopping by to say hi.....
Behave today, don't make me come over there....no wait, you can probably slap me around too...man, I can't get anywhere by scaring you ladies.... 

Really, have a wonderful day!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Medium Carb Day (1503 cals; 29%Carbs; 51%Protein; 19% Fat)
> 
> Workout:
> 
> ...



EDIT:  Was chatting with my coach on the weekend, and I think I jumped to conclusions and should have gotten clarification from her!  It's not so much my body fat that she's concerned with it's that I'm dropping body fat quicker than my skin can adjust to..so I have extra skin above my navel...hopefully it will tighten up or working on impeccable posture so I can keep my midsection tight     Chalk it up to raging hormones..lol...all better now!  

So, I'm going to practice, practice, practice my posing and work my abs more often..I find that my posture is a lot better all day when my abs are slightly sore..cause sore abs is like a constant reminder to keep them tight


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2004)

Good morning all!   

I had a great weekend, I hope you all did too!  Took my son to see the Princess Diaries and it was really funny..and the guy was really hot (so there was a little sumthin for mummy too! lol)

Thanks for the support JLB    ...I've now been tasked with cardio everyday (variations on type and time) instead of 2 a day...but i'm sure 2 a day will come soon enuff!!

Rissole...nope, that wasn't me who posted in your gallery     But nice pics anyhoo!

Jen, nice new pic!  Thanks for the pep talk, all of you guys here are so great, I knew it was the perfect place to spill my issues and that you guys would help me feel better     

Good morning Tony     How was your weekend buddy?


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2004)

*Saturday, August 28*

Low Carb Day
bw = 131
Water = 4L   

Cardio

Mountain Biking (wahooooooooooo)...only went around the neighborhood because I broke the strap on my helmet   
40 mins..moderate intensity...before Meal #1

Isometric abs during the whole movie   

Bought a new helmet       I got a Louis Garneau Galaxy helmet..it's saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2004)

*Sunday, August 29*

Low Carb Day
bw = 130lb
Water = 7L   

Cardio

Raining out so no biking    Damn, wanted to try out my new helmet.

Step aerobics with a Jamaican flair..40 mins, moderate - high intensity...before meal #1

Abs - 100 reps continuous  (trying to build endurance to hold them puppies in better)
bicycles
pelvic lifts
toe taps
swiss ball crunch
swiss ball pass


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 30, 2004)

Morning Girl!! Hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 30, 2004)

Skin does respond slower to fat loss.  One thing you can do if you notice the skin is still not tightening up, is start working your abs with weights, the minor added muscle there will help tighten up the skin!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2004)

when is you contest?


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Girl!! Hope you had a good weekend.



Good morning NC!     I did have a great weekend thanks...didn't even get out of my jammies on Sunday..ahhhhhhhhhhhhh.  What about you?


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Skin does respond slower to fat loss.  One thing you can do if you notice the skin is still not tightening up, is start working your abs with weights, the minor added muscle there will help tighten up the skin!



Good morning Greeky!  Thanks, I'll try whatever!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> when is you contest?



7 Weeks away...it's not that bad, but it may hurt my marks if it doesn't tighten up a bit.  Altho, when I stand very tall with perfect posture, I don't see it..however, it may get worse as my body fat drops???  Damn...you work so hard and then something that's totally out of your control gets in the way...Have to find a way around it.  I started breaking Vitamin E caps and rubbing it in every morning..we'll see


----------



## jfrance (Aug 30, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> 7 Weeks away...it's not that bad, but it may hurt my marks if it doesn't tighten up a bit.  Altho, when I stand very tall with perfect posture, I don't see it..however, it may get worse as my body fat drops???  Damn...you work so hard and then something that's totally out of your control gets in the way...Have to find a way around it.  I started breaking Vitamin E caps and rubbing it in every morning..we'll see




Man, I wish I had your problem.  ie. body fat dropping quickly, and skin almost not being able to keep up.      I'm sure the weighted ab work outs & Vitamin E & good posture will work out great.    

Rainy and nasty here, b/c of a tropical storm coming through.  No biking.    

PS - I replied to your PM. Did you get it?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> 7 Weeks away...it's not that bad, but it may hurt my marks if it doesn't tighten up a bit.  Altho, when I stand very tall with perfect posture, I don't see it..however, it may get worse as my body fat drops???  Damn...you work so hard and then something that's totally out of your control gets in the way...Have to find a way around it.  I started breaking Vitamin E caps and rubbing it in every morning..we'll see




7 weeks is a lot of time to tighten up, you'll see.


----------



## Jill (Aug 30, 2004)

7 L of water???????  I would have been in the potty every 20 mins!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2004)

jfrance said:
			
		

> Man, I wish I had your problem.  ie. body fat dropping quickly, and skin almost not being able to keep up.      I'm sure the weighted ab work outs & Vitamin E & good posture will work out great.
> 
> Rainy and nasty here, b/c of a tropical storm coming through.  No biking.
> 
> PS - I replied to your PM. Did you get it?



OMG, yes, I did, and I forgot to reply..sorry buddy, will get right to it


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 7 weeks is a lot of time to tighten up, you'll see.


thank you thank you thank you thank you..I'm so glad to hear that, as this is my first contest and the first time my bf has been this low, i have no idea what to expect of my body!  

Nice lats, btw


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 7 L of water???????  I would have been in the potty every 20 mins!



Oh Jilly...I was..lol...but it was sunday..so I was at home in my jammies all day..potty was just a room away..hee hee


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2004)

> Nice lats, btw



lol, that picture is so old......I was abour 150lbs in that avi.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 30, 2004)

aloah! 



> Step aerobics with a Jamaican flair



this sounds interesting.... hmmmm  

Have a good day, its raining here too!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol, that picture is so old......I was abour 150lbs in that avi.



Let's see an update theN!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Let's see an update theN!!!!




search through my old journal if you want.  Or go to the competition forum and look at my pics from my competition last june


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> aloah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's very fun, and funky!  I like fun cardio...  Yep, crappy day here as well...it's calling for rain for Labour Day Weekend too


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> search through my old journal if you want.  Or go to the competition forum and look at my pics from my competition last june




Actually, I'm pretty sure I saw those...very impressive!!  Are you going to compete again soon??

wow, you met Craig Titus eh?  that's so cool, was Kelly with him?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2004)

No she wasn't with him when I met her.

I will probably compete in the spring.  Want to put on some more size and now I need to rest my knee and not train legs for 6 weeks so I will have my work cut out for me.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> No she wasn't with him when I met her.
> 
> I will probably compete in the spring.  Want to put on some more size and now I need to rest my knee and not train legs for 6 weeks so I will have my work cut out for me.



Did you just hurt your knee or is it a nagging injury?  Are you getting any ART done in the meantime?  Hope it feels better soon!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2004)

ART?

I partially tore my meniscus.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ART?
> 
> I partially tore my meniscus.



Active Release Theraphy, it's like deep tissue massage...specific to sports injuries.  I hear it works wonders!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Active Release Theraphy, it's like deep tissue massage...specific to sports injuries.  I hear it works wonders!




oh ACT.  yeah, but it wont do anything for my meniscus, unfortuantly.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> oh ACT.  yeah, but it wont do anything for my meniscus, unfortuantly.



Educate me buddy, what is the meniscus???


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2004)

The meniscus is a small little "pillow" type structure which sits ontop of the tibial platuea, preventing the femur and tibia from rubbing together.  It is not bound down, rather held very lighty in place by fibers.  It tears when you have some sort of compressive force and rotation as the compression between the two bones will "blow it out" or make it rip.  Rip it totally and you will be in terrible pain.  Rip it partially and you hope that it is getting enough blood supply to repair it self, you hope!!  Otherwise you get pain because everytime you extend your knee you are gettign bone rubbing on bone...ouch.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> The meniscus is a small little "pillow" type structure which sits ontop of the tibial platuea, preventing the femur and tibia from rubbing together.  It is not bound down, rather held very lighty in place by fibers.  It tears when you have some sort of compressive force and rotation as the compression between the two bones will "blow it out" or make it rip.  Rip it totally and you will be in terrible pain.  Rip it partially and you hope that it is getting enough blood supply to repair it self, you hope!!  Otherwise you get pain because everytime you extend your knee you are gettign bone rubbing on bone...ouch.



EDIT: nice spelling on me!

OMG, you poor baby!  That's awful and sounds painful..your's is a partial right?  Take care of that!  I hope you get better really really soon so you can get back at those leg workouts!  That must make a creepy noise too? When the bone rubs on bone...ew ew ew ew ew


----------



## Jodi (Aug 30, 2004)

Your skin will tighten for sure.  Especially when you drop water for the comp so don't worry too much about it


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 30, 2004)

I used to call P-funk "scary lat spread man"


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ART?
> 
> I partially tore my meniscus.


P...that is what they did surgery on in Jan on me.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> P...that is what they did surgery on in Jan on me.




Oh man that sucks.  I hope I don't need the surgery, that is some serious cash without health insurance.  How are you now?


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Oh man that sucks.  I hope I don't need the surgery, that is some serious cash without health insurance.  How are you now?



I'm not gonna take up all of Velvets journal, but its giving me some pooh lately.  It's been swelling back up.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 31, 2004)

*Monday, August 30*

High Carb Day
BW = 130lb
Water = 6.5L

Workouts:

HIIT on Elliptical 20:40 L3:L8    12 sets

BB Press
70 x 6r x 4s
ss with
BB Row
70 x 6r x 3s
75 x 6r

Giant Set (4 exercises)

CG Pulldown
70 x 12 x 2

Triceps Pressdown
67.5 x 12 x 2

French Curl
17.5 x 12 x 2

Cable PNF
10 x 10 x 2


Pretty good day, FINALLY upped my bench and completed all sets w/o a spot


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2004)

Gotta love high carb day


----------



## Velvet (Aug 31, 2004)

ohhhhhhhhhhh yaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 31, 2004)

So what's on the menu for today?


----------



## Velvet (Aug 31, 2004)

*Tuesday August 31*

Medium Carb Day
bw = 131...freaking yo yo

w/o

empty stomach cardio 30 mins
10 mins skipping
20 mins kickboxing

BB Squats
115 x 6r x 4s (+20)
ss with
BB RDL
95 x 6r 
105 x 6r x 3s (+10)

Giant Set:
Walking Lunges   
17.5 x 24s x 3s (+2.5)

Leg Extensions
60 x 12r x 3s (up it next time)

Seated Calf Raises
65 x 12r x 3s

My partner was sick today     This is only the second time in 3 months that we haven't trained together...it was lonely, but I still had a good workout!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 31, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> So what's on the menu for today?



Good day NC!!  It's medium carb day, scroll up to see what food it consists of!  I cycle between high, medium and low carb days..the menus for each stay the same ...unless I stop dropping weight..then it has to be revised


----------



## Velvet (Aug 31, 2004)

For breakfast (1 carton egg whites + 1 whole egg), I made this:

Saute thawed frozen spinach, garlic and chives in a bit of olive oil

Beat whites, egg, texan spice, salt, pepper and two shots of tabasco sauce together and pour over spinach mixture...continue to cook and prep like scrambled eggs...yummmmmmm


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 31, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good day NC!! It's medium carb day, scroll up to see what food it consists of! I cycle between high, medium and low carb days..the menus for each stay the same ...unless I stop dropping weight..then it has to be revised


Hello beautiful...respectfully of course.....

How's our day so far?  Good calorie day for you I take it....By the way, good workout.  Keep it up, I'd be surprised if you don't win the competition when you enter.  
You are working really hard and you definitely deserve satisfaction.  I also know that the other girls will be working just as hard, but you are not going to be denied.  
Keep up the good work and sorry I haven't been around lately, but I've been very "ocupado" (occupied), so I'll be reading, you keep on kickin ass.....


----------



## Velvet (Aug 31, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hello beautiful...respectfully of course.....
> 
> How's our day so far?  Good calorie day for you I take it....By the way, good workout.  Keep it up, I'd be surprised if you don't win the competition when you enter.
> You are working really hard and you definitely deserve satisfaction.  I also know that the other girls will be working just as hard, but you are not going to be denied.
> Keep up the good work and sorry I haven't been around lately, but I've been very "ocupado" (occupied), so I'll be reading, you keep on kickin ass.....



Hey Tony, I was wondering where you were!  Thanks for the kudo's buddy!  

Oh an update, my coach, who was going to enter BB at the same show I'm competing in, has had to stop training due to a nagging injury and will therefore be competing in Figure...so she'll be MY competition!!!  I will be competing against my coach      ha ha, good thing I really like her!  

AND, my best friend who's been my training partner has decided NOT to enter the competition...and the world spins round...lol  la la la la


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 31, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> For breakfast (1 carton egg whites + 1 whole egg), I made this:
> 
> Saute thawed frozen spinach, garlic and chives in a bit of olive oil
> 
> Beat whites, egg, texan spice, salt, pepper and two shots of tabasco sauce together and pour over spinach mixture...continue to cook and prep like scrambled eggs...yummmmmmm



that sounds good!  it's official - i am THE laziest person in the world when it comes to my food prep.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 31, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> that sounds good!  it's official - i am THE laziest person in the world when it comes to my food prep.



I dunno... I could probably steal the title! lol  I seriously can't be bothered to prepare fancy meals for myself, putting pepper on my food is about as fancy as it gets!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 31, 2004)

oh good - i'm not alone.  i read an interview where one bodybuilder (i forgot who) said she has an easier time dieting when when everything is deliberately bland and boring.  

i go with that line when i don't want to admit to being a lazy and not so talented cook.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 31, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> oh good - i'm not alone. i read an interview where one bodybuilder (i forgot who) said she has an easier time dieting when when everything is deliberately bland and boring.
> 
> i go with that line when i don't want to admit to being a lazy and not so talented cook.


Ladies,

The amazing thing to me is that I am an awesome cook. Yup, I toot my own horn because it's true (How many fatties do you know that can't cook?  )
The funny thing is that while I have been dieting, I have been eating very bland foods (except for chicken because I detest the taste of it. So I have to cook it in the bbq with a little flavor added to it). I have literally become one of the laziest dieters in this world. Also, it's harder for me that my daughter is going to school because now I have to wake up earlier just to make breakfast ...YUK....


----------



## BritChick (Aug 31, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> oh good - i'm not alone.  i read an interview where one bodybuilder (i forgot who) said she has an easier time dieting when when everything is deliberately bland and boring.
> 
> i go with that line when i don't want to admit to being a lazy and not so talented cook.




LOL I hear ya!  
I guess I am also of the opinion how good can chicken and yams taste anyway?!  
I don't enjoy cooking at the best of times and when you are eating 6 times a day, to create something fancy just seems like too much work... idle bum that I am!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 31, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL I hear ya!
> I guess I am also of the opinion how good can chicken and yams taste anyway?!
> I don't enjoy cooking at the best of times and when you are eating 6 times a day, to create something fancy just seems like too much work... idle bum that I am!


I only will create fancy stuff when I want to surprise my wife with a romantic dinner...you know, he whole begging and making up points.....and she always loves it....
Oh yeah, and so do I...


----------



## Velvet (Aug 31, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I dunno... I could probably steal the title! lol  I seriously can't be bothered to prepare fancy meals for myself, putting pepper on my food is about as fancy as it gets!



ha ha, I USED to be that way before i started eating clean.  Clean is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo boring if I don't spice it up...and boy do I spice it up, I like everything hot and spicy


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 31, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> ha ha, I USED to be that way before i started eating clean. Clean is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo boring if I don't spice it up...and boy do I spice it up, I like everything hot and spicy


hmmm interesting......spicy ah?  
You know what they say about eating spicy....It's an aphrodisiac....
My wife doesn't like spicy foods, or chocolate, so I have to be oh, so creative.....


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2004)

I just can't do that.  I can't eat like this if I don't make things taste good.  I've become an expert at making a can of tuna taste like a gourmet meal


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 31, 2004)

there's more to tuna than draining it well?


----------



## jfrance (Aug 31, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> ha ha, I USED to be that way before i started eating clean.  Clean is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo boring if I don't spice it up...and boy do I spice it up, I like everything hot and spicy




Everything?        Oh my!    


Actually, many times I just run out of time in the morning and end up making a protein shake , instead of taking the time to cook egg whites.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 1, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> there's more to tuna than draining it well?


  is there?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey Velvet. Just checking out your journal here. Sounds like your doing great and your gallery is AWESOME!! Good job. So your carb cycling huh? How do you like it? I dreaded High carb days, my fav were always No Carb. Then again I'm not used to carbs anymore. Going up against your trainer? That'll be interesting, LOL. Anyway, just wanted to drop in and say hi, your doing great and good luck. I'll be following along


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 1, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Hey Tony, I was wondering where you were!  Thanks for the kudo's buddy!
> 
> Oh an update, my coach, who was going to enter BB at the same show I'm competing in, has had to stop training due to a nagging injury and will therefore be competing in Figure...so she'll be MY competition!!!  I will be competing against my coach      ha ha, good thing I really like her!



at least you know where one of the competitors sits physically.  It should give you motivation.  Do you think she will take you as far as you can go diet wise seeing as you're not competitors?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Velvet. Just checking out your journal here. Sounds like your doing great and your gallery is AWESOME!! Good job. So your carb cycling huh? How do you like it? I dreaded High carb days, my fav were always No Carb. Then again I'm not used to carbs anymore. Going up against your trainer? That'll be interesting, LOL. Anyway, just wanted to drop in and say hi, your doing great and good luck. I'll be following along



Thanks Rock, I don't think we've met yet?  Ya, I love carb cycling..it keeps things interesting...and it makes the no carb (8 carbs) days easier both physically and mentally.  I gotta stop weighing myself every day tho as the roller coaster ride gets frustrating.  I hope you come back here often Rock, I appreciate any input/critique, good or bad (but honest and not mean)!!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 2, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> at least you know where one of the competitors sits physically.  It should give you motivation.  Do you think she will take you as far as you can go diet wise seeing as you're not competitors?



Yes, I have complete faith in her as a professional.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 2, 2004)

Oh, that's gonna be weird- good thing ya'll are friends.  How's her body?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 2, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Oh, that's gonna be weird- good thing ya'll are friends.  How's her body?



Amazing..she's already lean enuff to compete in figure...oh and she's beautiful.  Just ask Jodi, she knows her too!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 2, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Amazing..she's already lean enuff to compete in figure...oh and she's beautiful.  !




And, so are you!!! So this is going to be a pretty tough comp- especially with two hotties!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome  And I agree with NC, everyone here definately thinks that YOUR beautiful. Go kick her ass


----------



## Velvet (Sep 2, 2004)

aw shucks, thanks girlfriend!


----------



## Jill (Sep 2, 2004)

How does Jodi know her?


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 2, 2004)

I know who she is as well


----------



## BritChick (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey Velvet, how's the posing coming along, mastered it yet?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 2, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey Velvet, how's the posing coming along, mastered it yet?



Hiya!  Yep, still working on it...will practice much more this long weekend!
How are things with you?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 2, 2004)

*Wednesday Sept 1*

At home *sick* cough cough...shopped all day  yeeeeeee haaaaaaaaaaaaaaw

BW  130lb
Water = 4.5 L   

Low Carb Day

Cardio:
Mountain Biking...legs are really sore and tired, so I avoided as many 'mountains' as I could lol

40 mins < Meal #1

PLUS:

5 straight hours of shopping...only sat down once to eat chicken stirfry!!      That counts as cardio right?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 2, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Hiya!  Yep, still working on it...will practice much more this long weekend!
> How are things with you?



I'm doing great, trainings going awesome, making gains.   
Trying to get my off-season diet tightened up a little.
Sorry to hear you're sick... take care of yourself and get plenty of rest!


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey Velveteyes!   

How is your lowering bf% process going? I hope everything's working out for you. I know you'll do great in the figure competition (come on, you have one heck of a figure right now) so without a doubt you'll get where you want to be. I wish you all the luck with your goals. I'll be checking in to see your progress and training. Take care!


----------



## atherjen (Sep 2, 2004)

> 5 straight hours of shopping...only sat down once to eat chicken stirfry!!    That counts as cardio right?



 YOU BETCHA BOOTY it does!!!!  I did sooo much of that today too and last week!! cant be beat! shop and burn cals! haha 

sorry to hear your feeling under the clouds  Hope you getting feeling better soon! rest rest rest and chug back some Buckles!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 3, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> YOU BETCHA BOOTY it does!!!!  I did sooo much of that today too and last week!! cant be beat! shop and burn cals! haha
> 
> sorry to hear your feeling under the clouds  Hope you getting feeling better soon! rest rest rest and chug back some Buckles!



hee hee, ahhh, shopping, nuthin better.  Doesn't it just suck when you have to buy a whole new wardrobe because all of the clothes in your closet are way to big?   

So did you buy anything exciting for the new house?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 3, 2004)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> Hey Velveteyes!
> 
> How is your lowering bf% process going? I hope everything's working out for you. I know you'll do great in the figure competition (come on, you have one heck of a figure right now) so without a doubt you'll get where you want to be. I wish you all the luck with your goals. I'll be checking in to see your progress and training. Take care!



Good morning Diana   

I haven't been tracking my bf%, but i'm showing more definition in my abs and arms, so I'm good to go!  Oh, and I'm down another dress size too, hence my shopping spree.  You know ladies, I couldn't help but remember how awful it used to be to go clothes shopping, I'd literally cry in change rooms, NOTHING looked good in a size 14 on me (170lbs)..But now that I'm 130 and size 3/4, I LOVE to shop!!!!  I actually cried in Winners dressing room because the clothes I picked looked GOOD on me...hee hee.  Which lovely lady on here has 'nothing tastes as good as being [fit/small] feels' in her signature?  so, so so true!


----------



## atherjen (Sep 3, 2004)

Morning Jeni!!  (btw, great to have another Jen!! I like the way you spell yours better though!  ) 

shopping=rewards!!  

hmm so far not too much, just a lamp, toaster, cups, etc. I have a TON left from my apartment last year stored here, just need to dig it all out! 

Have a super day and super long weekend!  any plans?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 3, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Morning Jeni!!  (btw, great to have another Jen!! I like the way you spell yours better though!  )
> 
> shopping=rewards!!
> 
> ...



Hi Jen!!!  Ya, I changed my name and came up with the unique spelling in Mr. Coe's class in grade 3.  Only my mother calls me Jennifer!

My best buddy and I are going to picton to go to the beach, shop   , visit a rich friend in her mansion and stay at a posh B&B!!!  She's been kind of down, so instead of going to a big rave party we originally planned on, we are going to relax and do girly things!!  What about you??


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 3, 2004)

Morning hot stuff!! Dang women- size 3/4, I'd be happy as hell too!!!     Hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 3, 2004)

*Thursday, Sept 2*

bw = only weighing myself MOnday mornings from now on

water = 4.5 L   
High Carb Day..yee haw

Had a filet mignon with roasted yummy veggies at Greco's for dinner   

Cardio

Elliptical HIIT 12 sets 20:40 L3:L9

W/O

BB Delt Press
55 x 6 x 3
60 x 5
ss with
Pullups (assisted)
10 x 6
20 x 6 x 3 (my back is feeling week today, rest of body ok wtf?)

Giant Set:

DB row
25 x 12 x 2 (barely made it)
Cuban Press
20 x 12 x 2
BB Curl
25 x 12 x 2
Incline DB Curl
7.5 x 12 x 2


Didn't do abs..they were still too sore from previous w/o..will do them today


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 3, 2004)

That's an awesome fat loss! Yes, so true about feeling good when you know you look good. I agree 100%. I'm glad you're seeing more definition...you'll get to your goal in no time.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Yeah, great on the weight loss. When I was larger I could never find pants that would fit me and I'd get so discouraged. Went from size 42 to 30. Then I had trouble finding size 30 for guys, LOL  Now I fluctuate between 32 and 36 depending what phase I'm in and that's much better. I have clothes for each phase now


----------



## Velvet (Sep 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yeah, great on the weight loss. When I was larger I could never find pants that would fit me and I'd get so discouraged. Went from size 42 to 30. Then I had trouble finding size 30 for guys, LOL  Now I fluctuate between 32 and 36 depending what phase I'm in and that's much better. I have clothes for each phase now



Wow, Rock.  That's impressive..so you definately know where I'm coming from eh?  So how did you lose your weight?  Good nutrition and working out? (have to ask, I know a lot of people on some wacky diets)


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Went from size 42 to 30. Then I had trouble finding size 30 for guys, LOL



Uhhh ... someone else who feels my pain when looking for pants.  I'm a 29 and it's even harder.  I won't wear belts so the pants have to fit. 

Velvet ... keep up the hard work.  Dropping dress sizes is a GREAT sign you're going in the right direction.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Actually I lost the weight in a very unhealthy way. (before I found this forum, LOL) I basically starved myself, ate very little protein, and exercised (cardio) about 3-4 hours a day. I sold my car and bought a bicycle so I had to bike to work and school and anywhere else I had to go. Lost alot of weight, but I also lost alot of muscle too I'm sure. But hey, I'm smarter now and that'll never happen again  Though regardless, I'm still happy I lost all that weight.

NT- Yeah, I USED to feel your pain. But I'm back in the mainstream regular waist size now, LOL. Hopefully for this next Comp I can keep my size everywhere else and drop back down to a 30 waist, that'd be great!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Actually I lost the weight in a very unhealthy way. (before I found this forum, LOL) I basically starved myself, ate very little protein, and exercised (cardio) about 3-4 hours a day. I sold my car and bought a bicycle so I had to bike to work and school and anywhere else I had to go. Lost alot of weight, but I also lost alot of muscle too I'm sure. But hey, I'm smarter now and that'll never happen again  Though regardless, I'm still happy I lost all that weight.
> 
> NT- Yeah, I USED to feel your pain. But I'm back in the mainstream regular waist size now, LOL. Hopefully for this next Comp I can keep my size everywhere else and drop back down to a 30 waist, that'd be great!



Well, you learned some very valuable lessons that will keep you on the road to health!!  Did you buy a new car or are you still biking it? lol


----------



## Velvet (Sep 3, 2004)

*Friday September 3*

Medium Carb Day

only at 3L water so far    better get drinkin!

Cardio:

Empty stomach
Step Aerobics with 1 riser, no propulsion (leg day)
35 mins

W/O:

BB Sumo Squat
105 x 6 x 4
ss with
DB SLDL
30 x 6 x 4..had to go easier, lower back is sore

Step Ups with DB's
17.5 x 10 x 3
with
Seated Hammies
90 x 10 x 3 (+15lbs   )
with
Lying Decline DB Leg Curls
20 x 10 x 3

Standing Calves
155 x 8 x 3


Great workout today, but damn glad it's Friday!!     

Will do abs tonite


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Great w/o! Definately bought a new car!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi Velvetty,


I am sorry I haven't passed by lately, it's been kinda hard.  I am very tired and weary.  My body is aching all over.
Either way, I miss reading your diary and will get back to it after the hurricane....
Have a great day beautiful


----------



## Velvet (Sep 7, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi Velvetty,
> 
> 
> I am sorry I haven't passed by lately, it's been kinda hard.  I am very tired and weary.  My body is aching all over.
> ...



Hey buddy, I popped by your journal this morning, I'm SOOOOO glad you and your family are safe.  I was thinking about you all weekend!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 7, 2004)

*Saturday September 4*

Low Carb Day
water = 5L

w/o

Step aerobics 40 mins before Meal #1


My girlfriend and I went to Picton and stayed in a very elegant Bed & Breakfast. We went to the Market Grill for chicken and salad for lunch, shopped all afternoon and then went to the Hidden Bistro for dinner...angus beef done to perfection with grilled veggies...yummmmm


----------



## Velvet (Sep 7, 2004)

*Sunday, September 5*

Low Carb Day
Water = 6L

Got up really early and Lisa and I went for a Hike on McCauley mountain.  It was beautiful but we almost got lost a few times as the trails were beautiful but poorly marked!

So Cardio = 55 hike on a single foot path, over stumps and rocks


Then we went to my girlfriends mansion in Picton afterwards and hiked her estate! So another 20 min hike

Then off to my parents place on the lake where we had a bbq and relaxed!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 7, 2004)

*Monday, September 6*

Low Carb Day
Water = 6.5 L

Went for a hike out at the lake at my parents place, there's a cool single track that goes thru the woods
60 min at a good clip

Then we grabbed my son and my mom and went back on the hike, at a much slower pace   , for another 40 mins

Abs 
Decline weighted Crunch
12lb DB x 12 x 3

Swiss Ball Pass
SB x 12 x 3

Rollups
4 reps


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 7, 2004)

Sounds like you had a good weekend hun!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 8, 2004)

Morning Velvet  

How much longer 'til your comp ?


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 8, 2004)

Morning Velvet!!     

Sounds like you love hiking like ME!!    

Have a great day!!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Velvet
> 
> How much longer 'til your comp ?



Hi Gary!!   

6 more weeks!!

OMG, I can see so much more definition this week..especially in my arms (I've always thought my arms looked like sausages, even when I was super skinny), shoulders, chest and back..LOVE IT!!!!!

What's new and exciting with you???


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Morning Velvet!!
> 
> Sounds like you love hiking like ME!!
> 
> Have a great day!!



Hi Saph!!!   

I LOVE anything to do outside in nature, especially hiking and mountain biking.  I'm going to take up kayaking next season!  Do you have nice paths/trails where you are Saph?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

*Tuesday, Sept 7*

Medium Carb Day

Water = 7.5 L   
BW = *129*

wohoo, finally hit the 120's...      

Cardio:

Step aerobics 40 mins < meal #1

W/O:

Sumo Squat
105 x 6 x 4
with
DB SLDL
30 x 6 x 4

Step Up with DB
17.5 x 10 x 3
with
Lying DB Leg Curl
20 x 10 x 3
with
Seated Hammies
90 x 10 x 3

Standing Calf
155 x 8 x 3 (holy crap, you should see the blood blisters on my shoulders from this poopy machine!)


----------



## BritChick (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey Velvet, congrats on hitting the 120's!   

Are you getting nervous/excited yet?

Have you done a trial run with your make-up/hair etc., picked colours for your suits, bought your shoes, pro tan and whatnot?

I love preparing for competition, it's soooo exciting!!!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey Velvet, congrats on hitting the 120's!
> 
> Are you getting nervous/excited yet?
> 
> ...



Hi Hon!

I'm getting very excited, especially now that i'm off this plateau and I'm really noticing my new muscles...it's soo exciting I could cry!

Two weekends from now (18th) my girlfriends and I are going to Ottawa and Hull to find my shoes and suits!!!!  There's a place in Gatineau that has them on the rack so I can see what style suits my bod!  Because of my red hair and freckles, I think I would look smashing in either Bright red, Bright Yellow or Bright Orange     Not sure about shoes yet...I emailed the judges because various websites and the newsletter have conflicting rules.  For the first round it says I need black stilletto's...and I found a gorgeous pair that are 5", no platform, closed toe and closed back..but open sides (not sure if the open side would be allowed)...so we'll see.

My coach has the tanner for me.  But I have NO IDEA what to do with my hair, as it's very long, curly and heavy..so under those lights I'll be dying of heat.  But I want it down, cause i think my hair is an asset.  So I figure I'll pull the sides and top up and leave it down in the back...  I have a friend who's a makeup artist and she's going to do that for me..you know, make me up like a clown   

Are you competing anytime soon or are you relaxing a bit?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2004)

Great work Velvet!!  129lbs of smashing beauty.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Great work Velvet!!  129lbs of smashing beauty.



Awww shucks NT..that's so sweet!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 8, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Hi Hon!
> 
> I'm getting very excited, especially now that i'm off this plateau and I'm really noticing my new muscles...it's soo exciting I could cry!
> 
> ...



LOL  I can relate to the wanting to cry when you see those positive changes, after I  did my first posing practice in the studio in a bikini I DID go home and cry... it had been a long time since I'd been in a bikini in public... my husband thought I was soooo wacked, hmmm... he still does?!   

The red suit sounds awesome! 

Good idea to really investigate the shoes rules, they vary soo much!
Your rules will probably be the same as ours since you are in Canada and the rules generally are handed down from the IFBB to the CBBF and then to the various provinces.  
The open sided black stilletto wouldn't have cut it for us unfortunately.   

What to do with your hair is always a dilema... my first BC contest (novice level obviously) I got told I had too much hair and needed to get it off my my shoulders and neck. So at Provincials I wore it partially up, same head judge he preferred it.  Then at Nationals I got told by one judge to wear it bigger and more glamourous next year and all down!  
Pah, it's hard to keep all the judges happy.
Have you checked out the National level winners for figure for 2004?  
Now Lucie Begeron's hair was BIG!


http://www.bodybuildinglive.com/competitions/2004_canadian_fitness_figure/ 

Who will be doing your tan for you?  That's always SUCH a fun experience. lol
My husband did mine for three comps but Nationals he didn't attend so myself and another competitor spent the two days before running around naked painting one another... talk about getting to know your fellow competitors!   

No contests now for me until April... it's time to grow!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Velvetty,

What blows my mind here is that you are 32 years old.  At least that's what you claim to be  .  No BS, no "telling you what you want to hear".  I am being truthful.  You look like you are on your 20's.  
You shouldn't be surprised if you do well in competition, you are beautiful, have a great smile, and with muscles to boot....
I am so happy that you are doing so well.....


----------



## Jill (Sep 8, 2004)

Its great that you got over that plateau!!!! Id be crying tears of joy if my scale ever said 12???!

How tall are you? You look pretty tall in your pics


----------



## jfrance (Sep 8, 2004)

Great job Jeni!   You are doing awesome!      

I'll be happy when the scale says 229...


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL  I can relate to the wanting to cry when you see those positive changes, after I  did my first posing practice in the studio in a bikini I DID go home and cry... it had been a long time since I'd been in a bikini in public... my husband thought I was soooo wacked, hmmm... he still does?!
> 
> The red suit sounds awesome!
> 
> ...



wow, her hair is big...don't wanna do big, just want to keep it long in the back (have to practice the hair sweep lol)

It will likely be my best friend painting my tan on...altho I have gotten my son to put tanner on my back and he's my professional photographer hee hee

Shit girl, I'm sure you'll be growing a ton with the weights you use!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for the lovely compliments guys, you are both very sweet!

Jilly, I'm 5'7" which I guess is average height for girl!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi Velvetty,
> 
> What blows my mind here is that you are 32 years old.  At least that's what you claim to be  .  No BS, no "telling you what you want to hear".  I am being truthful.  You look like you are on your 20's.
> You shouldn't be surprised if you do well in competition, you are beautiful, have a great smile, and with muscles to boot....
> I am so happy that you are doing so well.....



ummm ... ditto on what Fant said.  You look awesome for any age.


----------



## atherjen (Sep 8, 2004)

Congrads on the weight loss again!!  Your doing awesome!!! 

Hows your day going Jeni?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 8, 2004)

Congrats on your progress Velvet.  You are doing great.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Congrads on the weight loss again!!  Your doing awesome!!!
> 
> Hows your day going Jeni?



Thanks buddy!!  It's going GREAT!!!  Just finished my w/o and I'm enjoying my oatmeal...I can always get thru my w/o if I know I can have yummy oats when I get back to my desk lol...ah, the little things

How are you doing??


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Congrats on your progress Velvet.  You are doing great.



Thanks Jodi, I really appreciate that!  Hey, do you think they'll televise the Olympia on regular cable channels (not just pay-per-view)?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 8, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Thanks Jodi, I really appreciate that!  Hey, do you think they'll televise the Olympia on regular cable channels (not just pay-per-view)?



Think last year it was just pay-per-view and even then only the bb as I recall.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

Jen's pizza omelet reminded me of a recipe (I can't have while cutting) I'd like to share as it's ultra yummy, specially for us that love something sweet

Egg Crepes

Eggs (however many you want/need/can stand)
LF Cream cheese
Splenda
Vanilla extract

Beat eggs, vanilla and splenda together, pour into a large skillet/omelet pan and cook like a crepe (till top is just slightly wet) then put chunks of cream cheese on one side, roll up like a crepe, then top with sf syrup  YUMMMM  Berries on top (or inside) taste yummy too!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Think last year it was just pay-per-view and even then only the bb as I recall.


DAMN...I'll have to call around and see if any of our sports bars are televising it...I'd hate to miss it...it's not the same reading about it in a mag


----------



## Jill (Sep 8, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Jen's pizza omelet reminded me of a recipe (I can't have while cutting) I'd like to share as it's ultra yummy, specially for us that love something sweet
> 
> Egg Crepes
> 
> ...


----------



## atherjen (Sep 8, 2004)

Im doing great, searching for job postings!  

MMMmmm I will HAVE  to try those crepes!  sound yum!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Im doing great, searching for job postings!
> 
> MMMmmm I will HAVE  to try those crepes!  sound yum!



What do you aspire to be?  (career-wise that is lol)


----------



## atherjen (Sep 8, 2004)

LOL I am starting school on Sept.27th to study massage therapy... so idealy thats the career I am hoping to persue once Im done school. 

Im just looking for a part time waitress job or something while going to school, extra cash.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> LOL I am starting school on Sept.27th to study massage therapy... so idealy thats the career I am hoping to persue once Im done school.
> 
> Im just looking for a part time waitress job or something while going to school, extra cash.



Massuse...Masseugsjlkthalt?  How the hell do you spell that?  lol

Nice, I bet all the male customers will LOVE you!!!  Have a ball at school, my college years were some of the best of my life!


----------



## Jill (Sep 8, 2004)

What do you do now VE?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> What do you do now VE?



I design Corporate databases for the Ontario Health Care System (a.k.a government worker, computer geek, silly servant etc etc etc)  What about you?


----------



## Jill (Sep 8, 2004)

I work for Telus

You should post some new pics. How old are you btw?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I work for Telus
> 
> You should post some new pics. How old are you btw?



Working on getting the digicam as we speak!  Oh my son will be so excited to take more pics...NOT lol

I'm 32


----------



## Jill (Sep 8, 2004)

You look awesome for 32. I can only dream to look like you at 32.....How old is your son?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> You look awesome for 32. I can only dream to look like you at 32.....How old is your son?


A son? 
Ok, how did a body like that.....?  Never mind,...Why am i even asking?  My wife has given birth to two kids and looks as good as she did before.  I am the one that has deteriorated.....   
Forget my question and be really proud of what your hard work has done for you.  Your husband must be loving life......


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> You look awesome for 32. I can only dream to look like you at 32.....How old is your son?



Thanks Jilly, that's so sweet of you to say!  I've been relatively lean all my life until 2001/2002 when I gained about 35 lbs..was in a miserable relationship and I ate for comfort.  I've lost the weight over a period of 1.5 years (day one was April 4 2003).  I will NEVER go there again, I was so sad, disappointed, disgusted etc with myself.

My son is 9     Just went into grade 5, can hardly believe it!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> A son?
> Ok, how did a body like that.....?  Never mind,...Why am i even asking?  My wife has given birth to two kids and looks as good as she did before.  I am the one that has deteriorated.....
> Forget my question and be really proud of what your hard work has done for you.  Your husband must be loving life......



...husband..       Haven't gone there yet!  hee hee, I've raised my son by myself since day 1!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 8, 2004)

> My son is 9  Just went into grade 5, can hardly believe it!



How cute!!  I really hope to have the oppurtunity to have kids some day.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey Velvet my son is 9 too but just gone into Grade 4.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> How cute!!  I really hope to have the oppurtunity to have kids some day.


OH P, I hope you do too, we need more daddies in the world that love kids and want kids!!!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 8, 2004)

Damn, you guys are MILFs!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 8, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> OH P, I hope you do too, we need more daddies in the world that love kids and want kids!!!




Oh, I love kids so much.  I would be willing to even be a stay at home father if the women wanted.  I love children.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey Velvet my son is 9 too but just gone into Grade 4.



Cool, I think I saw a pic in your gallery..let me go check again.. Can I send someone a pic to have resized so I can upload it here..I suck at the picture thing...even tho I'm in I.T. lol


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Damn, you guys are MILFs!!!!




wassat?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 8, 2004)

Did someone say new pictures soon   !!

How you doing today hun?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Oh, I love kids so much.  I would be willing to even be a stay at home father if the women wanted.  I love children.



ahhhhhhhh, a man after my own heart lol


----------



## P-funk (Sep 8, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> wassat?




If you don't know I;m not telling ya.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey Velvet my son is 9 too but just gone into Grade 4.



ha ha, just checked your gallery...I see Taryn with her daddy (she's cute, how old) and another of the kids on halloween, but wouldn't you know it, your son's face is covered


----------



## BritChick (Sep 8, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> If you don't know I;m not telling ya.



 I had to ask the same question the other day... that's a new one to me!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Did someone say new pictures soon   !!
> 
> How you doing today hun?


hee hee, yep, get the camera this weekend, I'll post on Monday!

Day's going great (and I get protein muffins for dinner so I'm all excited hee hee)  How about you?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I had to ask the same question the other day... that's a new one to me!




So spill you two!  what's it mean?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 8, 2004)

MILF= Mother I'd like to F*ck.


I know, I am a dirty pig.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> ...husband..       Haven't gone there yet!  hee hee, I've raised my son by myself since day 1!



I tip my hat off to you ... after raising a child with my wife, I know how difficult it must be at times raising a child alone.  My sister is doing it and it makes me sad to see her working several jobs to make ends meet.  You seem to be much better off with your job, but you still are working and raising a son by yourself.  You my dear


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 8, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> ...husband..    Haven't gone there yet! hee hee, I've raised my son by myself since day 1!


Velvetty, I admire you going at it alone.  When I think about having to do it without my wife, first I get nostalgic because I don't know what I'd do without her and second of all, I am very afraid that there wouldn't be enough of me for my kids and that's something that I can't even fathom right now....


----------



## BritChick (Sep 8, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> MILF= Mother I'd like to F*ck.
> 
> 
> I know, I am a dirty pig.



Hound!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 8, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> MILF= Mother I'd like to F*ck.
> 
> 
> I know, I am a dirty pig.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> MILF= Mother I'd like to F*ck.
> 
> 
> I know, I am a dirty pig.




  I'm SHOCKED!  Ok, I'm not, hee hee, nuttin surprises me anymore


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I tip my hat off to you ... after raising a child with my wife, I know how difficult it must be at times raising a child alone.  My sister is doing it and it makes me sad to see her working several jobs to make ends meet.  You seem to be much better off with your job, but you still are working and raising a son by yourself.  You my dear



Thanks NT!  What's your real name?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 8, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> I'm SHOCKED!  Ok, I'm not, hee hee, nuttin surprises me anymore




Don't be, you're hot.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Velvetty, I admire you going at it alone.  When I think about having to do it without my wife, first I get nostalgic because I don't know what I'd do without her and second of all, I am very afraid that there wouldn't be enough of me for my kids and that's something that I can't even fathom right now....




Oh you'd be surprised what you can do if you have to!  Thank god, you don't have to and have a nice little family unit tho.  You are very blessed and even better, you know you're blessed.  That's one of the reasons why we all like you so much Tony!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Cool, I think I saw a pic in your gallery..let me go check again.. Can I send someone a pic to have resized so I can upload it here..I suck at the picture thing...even tho I'm in I.T. lol



you can send it here stephen.harrison@telus.com

although, it may come out pixulated/grainy if it's blowup too big.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Don't be, you're hot.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> you can send it here stephen.harrison@telus.com
> 
> although, it may come out pixulated/grainy if it's blowup too big.



Thanks Steve (steven, stevie, steve-bo?)  I sent you some pics of all of my babies


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

Here are pics of my family    (Thanks NT!)

That's Michael...Lucy (this pic doesn't do her justice..she's beautiful) - 1.5 yrs old...Saydee age 9 (same as my son)..and Sushi (son named her   ) who is Lucy's sister


----------



## BritChick (Sep 8, 2004)

Great pics Velvet.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Thanks Steve (steven, stevie, steve-bo?)  I sent you some pics of all of my babies



Steve-bo ...  ... that has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Jill (Sep 8, 2004)

Where are the pics of you?


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 8, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Here are pics of my family    (Thanks NT!)
> 
> That's Michael...Lucy (this pic doesn't do her justice..she's beautiful) - 1.5 yrs old...Saydee age 9 (same as my son)..and Sushi (son named her   ) who is Lucy's sister


Awww so cute!! I love animals!!  Your son is adorable, very lucky lady!!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 9, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Where are the pics of you?



They are coming Jilly...my girlfriend is taking them Sunday..will post them Monday


----------



## Velvet (Sep 9, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Awww so cute!! I love animals!!  Your son is adorable, very lucky lady!!



aw, thanks Kristie!  Do you have pets?  I also have a fish and a frog..ahem, my son also has a fish and a frog but guess who gets to take care of them??????  We did have a hammy but he kicked the bucket a few months ago


----------



## Velvet (Sep 9, 2004)

*Wednesday September 8*

Medium Carb Day

Cardio

HIIT on Bike 12 sets of 20:40 L3:L13 > Meal #1

W/O

NG Pullup (assisted on gravitron thingy)
10lb assistance x 6r x 2s
10lb x 4r x 2s
with
BB Delt Press
55 x 6r x 2s
60 x 6r
60 x 5r

DB Row
25 x 12 x 2
with
Cuban Press
25 x 12 x 2 (+5lb)
with
BB Curl
30 x 12 x 2 (+5lb)
with
Incline DB Curl
7.5 x 12 x 2 (feel like such a wimp on this wtf?)


Abs - 100 continuous reps
 Pikes x 10
 Bicycles x 30
 Toe Taps x 20
 Pelvic Lift x 20
 Pulse Crunch x 20

Plank held for 50 counts   


Had a great day, good workouts.

Today it's raining insanely out...high winds, getting a bit of the southern Hurricane I think!

Today I have to start fund raising to raise $600 bucks to enter my team in the Dragon Boat Races for Sept 23!!!  I'm captain and drummer again this year...we are going with a Hippie theme (sans joints   ) this year ...wahooooo...tons of fun and a bbq inbetween races at a buddy's house!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 9, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Medium Carb Day
> DB Row
> 25 x 12 x 2
> with
> ...


Velvet,
Was this a circuit type set ? Whats a cuban press ? Ooo I can feel a good joke coming out of that one. 
No wonder  you felt like a wimp by the time you got to the incline db curls .


----------



## Jill (Sep 9, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> They are coming Jilly...my girlfriend is taking them Sunday..will post them Monday


Ok just checkin.

Dont feel like a wimp on the DB incline. I dropped ALL my weights a few months ago and have seen way better results. I concentrate on form and really squeezing my muscles. People who train super heavy and have shitty form make me laugh...outloud!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 9, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Ok just checkin.
> 
> Dont feel like a wimp on the DB incline. I dropped ALL my weights a few months ago and have seen way better results. I concentrate on form and really squeezing my muscles. People who train super heavy and have shitty form make me laugh...outloud!



EXACTLY!  I go super slow compared to most peeps too, I really like to use my muscles, not momentum to get the weights up...still feel like  wimp tho


----------



## Velvet (Sep 9, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Velvet,
> Was this a circuit type set ? Whats a cuban press ? Ooo I can feel a good joke coming out of that one.
> No wonder  you felt like a wimp by the time you got to the incline db curls .



Hi Gary     The first two exercises are supersetted, the next three are giantsetted (ha, new word), and the last on it's own

It's pretty intense..couldn't even lift my arms to tighten my scrunchie when all was said and done lol

Cuban Press..take a barbell and upright row it, then rotate the bar to shoulder level but keeping your arms at a 45 degree angle..then press it up, back down, rotate to shoulder height then back up...they are killer..and they are for strengthening my rotator cuffs...I have an old injury on my left rc


----------



## Velvet (Sep 9, 2004)

OH, and I'm getting my nose pierced today!!!!  My girlfriend and I are both getting it done!!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> OH, and I'm getting my nose pierced today!!!!  My girlfriend and I are both getting it done!!



Cool... I think I am finally done with the piercings and tattoos... BUT ya never know!!!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Cool... I think I am finally done with the piercings and tattoos... BUT ya never know!!!



K, so spill...what, how many and where?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2004)

yeah Brit ... spill it!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 9, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> yeah Brit ... spill it!


We're waiting.....


----------



## Velvet (Sep 9, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> We're waiting.....



shhhhhhhhhhhhh, she's sleeping..check her journal


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2004)




----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

LOL I'm awake now, you guys are too funny!   

I didn't ever have that many of either... I have a couple of tatties, a black panther on my right shoulder and a design I drew with my kids initials in it on my left ankle.
As for the piercings, ears and navel and I did have both nipples done and yes it really, REALLY hurt... I got them done before I met Rod and he never much cared for them... said he really didn't know what the hell to do with them so I got rid of them... it was after that I got implants... he seems to have a much better time figuring out what to do with these!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL I'm awake now, you guys are too funny!
> 
> I didn't ever have that many of either... I have a couple of tatties, a black panther on my right shoulder and a design I drew with my kids initials in it on my left ankle.
> As for the piercings, ears and navel and I did have both nipples done and yes it really, REALLY hurt... I got them done before I met Rod and he never much cared for them... said he really didn't know what the hell to do with them so I got rid of them... it was after that I got implants... he seems to have a much better time figuring out what to do with these!




   

Your tats sound cool...and tasteful!  I don't have any tats....don't think I like anything enuff to permanently etch it on my body..but never say never   

Did you have a good nap?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 9, 2004)

off to Black Star for my piercing...wish me luck!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> off to Black Star for my piercing...wish me luck!



All the best... don't forget to post a pic for us.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> ... but never say never



that's a good idea ... you never know.  You end up in Alberta visiting ... we met you ... what chat and suddenly you're thinking about not only about getting one, but how big and where it should go.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 9, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> off to Black Star for my piercing...wish me luck!



good luck - you'll be fine.  it isn't all that painful & it heals fast - plus you'll look cute with it!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 10, 2004)

Morning Velvet  

So how did the peircing go ?  Have a great weekend


----------



## Jill (Sep 10, 2004)

Yes, how does the piercing look????

How come you arent posting your diet anymore? Please do


----------



## Velvet (Sep 10, 2004)

Good morning friends!!

Well the piercing went really well, made my girlfriend go first   

It actually hurt more than I thought it would, it felt like a really fat and hot needle going thru my nose...my eyes watered big time, but I LOVE IT!!!!!! I got just a spec of a diamond on the left side of my nose (after making sure that the left side doesn't mean I'm gay     

I've swiped it like a million times already...I can see it out of the corner of my eye, and I forget and I swipe at it thinking something's on my face    , but it doesn't hurt so that's a good thing!!   

I'll do a close up during my photo shoot    on Sunday for y'all...belly button is next, but I'm waiting until after my comp..it'll be my treat for all my hard work   

Going downstairs to show my mom now    (we work in the same building)

When I showed my son he pretending he was going to cry..he says I'm changing too much and I dont' look like his mommy anymore      But he got over that quick when I told him he can do piercings if he wants ....he doesn' want..hee hee

Jilly, I posted my diet at the beginning of my journal (I have a low carb day, medium carb day and a high carb day...it's always the same food, so no sense in posting it repeatedly!!!)

How is everybody today?  It's beautiful here, altho we had a record 135 mm of rain yesterday     ..we haven't had that much rain since 1973!!!!!!  My bathroom was totally flooded (some asswipe put a sunroof in the bathroom without consulting a specialist   )


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2004)

> belly button is next



Belly button rings are so so hot!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Belly button rings are so so hot!



Mornin Hon...and yes they are!!!!  Specially when you have nice flat abs surrounding it


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning friends!!
> 
> Well the piercing went really well, made my girlfriend go first
> 
> ...



I think I should get one too!  Maybe this weekend 

You my dear are quite the mom ... telling your son he could have piercings if he wanted.  You keep surprising me.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 10, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I think I should get one too!  Maybe this weekend
> 
> You my dear are quite the mom ... telling your son he could have piercings if he wanted.  You keep surprising me.




The more i tell him he can do something, the less inclined he is to do it..reverse psychology...hee hee, works 99% of the time     Besides, I wouldn't mind if he wanted piercings, but I am against tattoos before age 18...


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2004)

tattoos ... I'm not sure that at 18 one is ready, but you're certainly correct that definitely before.  What do you think about piercings?  My daughter has been talking about a nose piercing ... nothing serious, but she occassionally asks about it.  Just curious what you think?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2004)

Velvet ... what's your opinion of guys with nose piercings?  I can only think of Lenny Kravitz as one that it really works for.  With the ever changing hair, the tattoos and piercings, most have said it would suit me ... just not sure about it though.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 10, 2004)

Morning Velvet, glad to hear the piercing went well!   
The good news is the belly button one will hurt a lot less!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Morning Velvet, glad to hear the piercing went well!
> The good news is the belly button one will hurt a lot less!!!



I think piercings are all different.  You said when your had your nipples done, they hurt.  Mrs. NT said her nipples didn't hurt at all.  My tongue piercing never hurt, yet the Mrs' piercing did.  The Mrs said her nose one wasn't bad but her belly hurt more.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 10, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I think piercings are all different.  You said when your had your nipples done, they hurt.  Mrs. NT said her nipples didn't hurt at all.  My tongue piercing never hurt, yet the Mrs' piercing did.  The Mrs said her nose one wasn't bad but her belly hurt more.



Interesting point.  
Yeah getting my nipples pierced was probably one of the most vivid painful experiences I can remember and yet I didn't even feel my navel being done.   
I guess the same goes for tattoos, neither of mine bothered me and yet the guy who tattoed my ankle says he's had people in tears before... I guess it depends on a lot of factors including an individuals pain threshold...
Alright Velvet... I recant what I said... you're navel 'could' hurt like hell!   
BUT it will look awesome!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 10, 2004)

Yeah, get your Belly button done.  

I love mine


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I guess the same goes for tattoos, neither of mine bothered me and yet the guy who tattoed my ankle says he's had people in tears before... I guess it depends on a lot of factors including an individuals pain threshold...



nothing wrong with shedding a few tears when getting a tattoo on the ankle or on top of the foot.    Of all the tats I have, the one I had done that ends just at the base of my foot on top was painful for me.  I did have a tear and said not many kind words to the sweetie doing the tatt.   She still laughs at me ... I have to get the top of the foot filled inand haven't gone it yet


----------



## Velvet (Sep 10, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> tattoos ... I'm not sure that at 18 one is ready, but you're certainly correct that definitely before.  What do you think about piercings?  My daughter has been talking about a nose piercing ... nothing serious, but she occassionally asks about it.  Just curious what you think?



Nope, I agree, I'm still not ready for a tat and I'm 32!! However, he is an adult at 18 and it's up to him to make his choices in life!

If michael was to ask for a nose piercing, I'd say yes...but that's just me!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 10, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Velvet ... what's your opinion of guys with nose piercings?  I can only think of Lenny Kravitz as one that it really works for.  With the ever changing hair, the tattoos and piercings, most have said it would suit me ... just not sure about it though.


I LOVE jewellry on a man...as long as it's tasteful and there's not too much..but I think it's tres sexy!!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Morning Velvet, glad to hear the piercing went well!
> The good news is the belly button one will hurt a lot less!!!




Morning Brit!  hee hee, that's what the lady at the shop said too!!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 10, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yeah, get your Belly button done.
> 
> I love mine



Hi Jodi     It's on the agenda - post competition


----------



## Velvet (Sep 10, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> nothing wrong with shedding a few tears when getting a tattoo on the ankle or on top of the foot.    Of all the tats I have, the one I had done that ends just at the base of my foot on top was painful for me.  I did have a tear and said not many kind words to the sweetie doing the tatt.   She still laughs at me ... I have to get the top of the foot filled inand haven't gone it yet



Ya, I've heard that the top of the foot is the most painful spot     Good thing I dont' want one there lol

Well friends, I'm heading out early today...might be on during the weekend, but it's not very likely!  Have a great weekend everybody!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2004)

see ya Velvet ...  have a great weekend!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> I LOVE jewellry on a man...as long as it's tasteful and there's not too much..but I think it's tres sexy!!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Velvet  

How was the weekend ?  Thank god it monday right ? LOL


----------



## Velvet (Sep 13, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Velvet
> 
> How was the weekend ?  Thank god it monday right ? LOL



Good morning Gary     Weekend was awesome...SUMMER IS HERE..finally lol


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 13, 2004)

Everything is looking good Velveteyes. How's the cutting coming along? Diet been pretty good?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 13, 2004)

*Thursday, Friday, Saturday, Sunday*

Wow, got behind in my log!!  Good morning friends     

*Thursday*

4.5l water   

Medium Carb Day

Cardio:

Step aerobics - 1 riser with propulsion 35 mins < Meal #1

W/O:

BB Squat
115 x 6 x 4
with
RDL
105 x 6 x 4 (+10lbs)

Walking Lunge
17.5 x 24 x 3
with
Leg Extensions
60 x 12 x 2
75 x 12 (+15lbs)
with
Seated Calf
70 x 12 x 3 (+5lbs)


*
Friday*

Water 5L
Medium Carb Day

Cardio:

HIIT on Elliptical 12 sets 20:40 L3:L9 + 25 more minutes of steady state cause I was feelin the music..so why stop?

W/O:

BB Press
70 x 6 x 4 (without my partner..wahoo)
with 
BB Row
75 x 6 x 4 (+5lb)

CG Pulldown
75 x 12 x 2
with
Cable PNF
10 x 10 x 2
with 
Triceps Pressdown
67.5 x 9   wtf?
60 x 8   wtf x 2?
with "
French Curl
17.5 x 12 x 2

 

*
Saturday*

Water 5.5L
Low Carb Day

Cardio:

Step aerobics with TWO risers and propulsion 35 mins < Meal #1
Skipping, running and jumping for 10 mins
House cleaning
Abs 100 reps
Plank held 70 seconds


*Sunday*

Water 8.5L    
Low Carb Day

Mountain Biking sans Mountains < Meal #1 40 mins
Cardio Dancing 25 mins (got a new tape Jen!!!)


----------



## Velvet (Sep 13, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Everything is looking good Velveteyes. How's the cutting coming along? Diet been pretty good?



Excellent Mon, thanks!  I'm really starting to see results...taking pics tonight, didnt' have time on the weekend and my tan isnt' dark enuff lol!!  How are things with you?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 13, 2004)

*Update*

Good morning all!

Didn't get pics done yesterday..tan not dark enuff and too lazy to wash my hair (it's a huge ordeal, my hair is to my waist)...ahhh, it was a nice and relaxing weekend and the weather was awesome.  Anyhoo, Lisa is coming over tonight to do my 'photo shoot'..will post tomorrow.

Things are a changing this week.  I'm going to Ottawa next weekend to buy my suits and shoes and I want to be rid of water so that I'm closer to my competition weight and therefore look good parading around in suits with my girlfriends at the shops!  So, my coach and I are going to do a depletion week...unfortunately, I can't divulge the details, I've been asked not to and I certainly understand!!  I'll post my feelings and observations everyday tho!!  Bear with me, things will be back to normal next week.  Nike, check your PM's hon!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 13, 2004)

EDIT to Low Carb Day:  

Macros
1180 cals; 170g P (58%); 8g C (2%); 52g F (40%)


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey sweets....


How are you today?  I read about the depletion thing.  I understand.  She may not want others to know what she does for competition.  Be glad, at least you'll get to find out first hand.
Well, I am back and forth today so I hope you are doing well today and it would be a shame not to have those photos AS SOON AS POSSIBLE to see what's doing


----------



## P-funk (Sep 13, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning Gary     Weekend was awesome...SUMMER IS HERE..finally lol




Summer is here???  Summer is just ending for me.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 14, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey sweets....
> 
> 
> How are you today?  I read about the depletion thing.  I understand.  She may not want others to know what she does for competition.  Be glad, at least you'll get to find out first hand.
> Well, I am back and forth today so I hope you are doing well today and it would be a shame not to have those photos AS SOON AS POSSIBLE to see what's doing



Good morning   

Well yesterday was high carb day and a total body workout plus HIIT...so pretty intense but at least my food was yummy lol

Didn't do the pics...BECAUSE we went out and bought my very own top-of-the-line digital camera!  A Sony 4.1...with 132mg..so I can take 1500 pics AND take a 1.75 hour movie too!  I pick it up tomorrow night so i'll be having many more pics to share..(I was borrowing the crappy digicam from work..which was a pain in the ass cause it's at our other office!)

Tried that new mystic tanning system..very interesting to say the least..it looks good, nice and even, but it's not any darker than my self tanners that I use..so for the $30/session, I think I'll pass!

How is everyone today?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 14, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Summer is here???  Summer is just ending for me.



It's so beautiful here right now Patrick...little cool in the mornings and evenings (still wearing tank tops tho) but very warm and sunny in the day..and it's staying this way all week.  What's it like where you are?


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 14, 2004)

Morning VE!!


WOW!  A nose ring, you are a cool mom!!   
If I ever get a six pack....   I want a belly button ring.  My bf doesn't like them though, I am not sure why.  He says they scar. 
I am thinking of a tatoo on my , yeah I am a chicken!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 14, 2004)

Morning Velvet  

Have a great day !


----------



## Velvet (Sep 14, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Morning VE!!
> 
> 
> WOW!  A nose ring, you are a cool mom!!
> ...


Morning Cyndi!

He's probably afraid of all the attention your sexy belly will get lol...tattoo there    you go girl!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 14, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Velvet
> 
> Have a great day !



Thanks Gary, you too!


----------



## Jill (Sep 14, 2004)

Ive been thinking of trying the mystic tan, but my gf just had it done and says shes so brown she looks like she painted herself! Im scared Have a great day!! Cant wait to see those pics!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 14, 2004)

the missus thought the mystic tan was good, but I thought it was very expensive as well.   - so she opted to keep using a regular tanning salon.

Velvet ... and Sony hey.  We got the 5mega pixel Cyber Shot just last month.  It's the size of a credit card and takes great pics.  I think you'll enjoy your camera.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 14, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Ive been thinking of trying the mystic tan, but my gf just had it done and says shes so brown she looks like she painted herself! Im scared Have a great day!! Cant wait to see those pics!



humm, that's the opposite of what I found, I'm way too light..I LIKE to be dark!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 14, 2004)

Low Carb Day
Cardio:

Step aerobics 35 mins - 1 riser, no propulsion, arms high
Dance aerobics 10 mins (hip hop)

Well did my first depletion w/o and didn't    Very very tiring tho...but it was alll worth it when I could see all of my arm muscles working..this is the first time in my life that I've like my arms..they look great!  Just a hint of my w/o....27 exercises with only 2 - 1.5 min rests...MUMMY!!    

My legs are toast...well actually, everything is pretty much toast today...and then I start it all over again tomorrow      Looked up my new camera on the net..getting excited..can't wait to play with it tomorrow night..be prepared for pics of me, my son..the cats...that piece of paper on the ground, the fly on the wall..lol...have toys, must play!!!!

I'm up to 5.5L water so far..and I have many more L's to go   ...tomorrow, just for shits and giggles, I should count how many times I go pee!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 14, 2004)

Wo sounds incredible Velvet !!  Looking forward to the pics !


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey Sweets!!     Your doing awesome hun!! Workouts sound-....... interesting.  I don't like my arms, maybe I should try what your doing!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 14, 2004)

Velvet ... sounds as though you're kicking a$$.  I always tell everyone, it's hard work to look this good!    And you my dear are making it look easy ...


----------



## Velvet (Sep 14, 2004)

awwwwwwwww, thanks you guys, you   

Just getting my body fat low enuff is what it took to get my arms looking great...I store my bf in my triceps, inner thighs, back of hips and lower tummy..so of course these are the last spots to shrink..but it's such an exciting journey...especially when you see a new line, striation or separation between muscle groups!!  BUT WHERE DID MY BOOBS GO???????????????


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 14, 2004)

Boobs..............looking for Vels boobs. 

When I diet down, I lose mine also.  I have a friend who is a plastic surgeon.

About $4000 for fake ones...this cost covers EVERYTHING.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 14, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Boobs..............looking for Vels boobs.
> 
> When I diet down, I lose mine also.  I have a friend who is a plastic surgeon.
> 
> About $4000 for fake ones...this cost covers EVERYTHING.



Do they have financing?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 14, 2004)

Actually, you can have it financed and make monthly payments.  I believe you even have the option of paying a couple months after surgery.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 14, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> awwwwwwwww, thanks you guys, you
> 
> Just getting my body fat low enuff is what it took to get my arms looking great...I store my bf in my triceps, inner thighs, back of hips and lower tummy..so of course these are the last spots to shrink..but it's such an exciting journey...especially when you see a new line, striation or separation between muscle groups!! BUT WHERE DID MY BOOBS GO???????????????


 
 AAAAAHHHHHHH!! I'm asking the same question!

 I used to be a huge C. I'm barely a B right now. And shrinking. And my trainer says I should expect them to get even smaller.

 Never in my life did I think i'd be worrying about my boobs being too small. I've always been known for my _tig ol' bitties_. 

 I don't want fake ones. Small real ones are fine by me, except (guys, don't read this part!) they're not exactly PERKY now, which is just not right.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 14, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Ive been thinking of trying the mystic tan, but my gf just had it done and says shes so brown she looks like she painted herself! Im scared Have a great day!! Cant wait to see those pics!


 I had an airbrush tan done (the 4-week photos in my gallery wth the red bikini). It was hand airbrushed by some guy who does that all day long. It was $40 on south beach. Lasted about a week and a half. Honestly I hated it, but I guess because i'm used to seeing my fair skin. But everyone else thought it was "da bombity bomb."


----------



## P-funk (Sep 15, 2004)

> BUT WHERE DID MY BOOBS GO???????????????




I can help you find them.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 15, 2004)

Morning Velvet  


Isn't Patrick just the nicest guy ! So helpful


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 15, 2004)

Morning hun- have a good day!


----------



## Jill (Sep 15, 2004)

Pictures.......


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Boobs..............looking for Vels boobs.
> 
> When I diet down, I lose mine also. I have a friend who is a plastic surgeon.
> 
> About $4000 for fake ones...this cost covers EVERYTHING.


  I am hoping that by dieting down I will lose my own boobs   

In reality I don't have them, thank goodness, but I thought it would be funny to say that, since I am fat and all.... 
I do however have this loose skin on my lats that's really bugging me though. No matter how much I have done so far, they are still there bothering me.
Maybe I am just worrying about nothing when in fact they probably have reduced already but I haven't noticed...ah, let me not litter your journal with senseless banter......  

So good morning beautiful, what's on your plate today. 
I have been a little absent from your journal lately and I hate that, but I promise once things get better here, I'll be by more often. I think today I'll be able to do a lot, since there isn't much happening today and can catch up that way....


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2004)

morning miss Velvet


----------



## Velvet (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> AAAAAHHHHHHH!! I'm asking the same question!
> 
> I used to be a huge C. I'm barely a B right now. And shrinking. And my trainer says I should expect them to get even smaller.
> 
> ...



Oh, I sooooooooo hear ya on that one hon!  At least they still stand at attention...and don't point to the ground hee hee, THEN, I'd be getting the surgery...you know, there are a lot of perks to smaller boobs too, like wearing cute strapless numbers without a bra for one!

Financing...and don't pay a cent events..hee hee, sounds dangerous!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I can help you find them.



 ha ha, I'm sure you can!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 15, 2004)

Good moring Gary and NC 

I have a few back shots I took last night..just playing with the crappy camera..just gotta upload them.

I get my NEW camera today!!! yee hawwww


----------



## Velvet (Sep 15, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I am hoping that by dieting down I will lose my own boobs
> 
> In reality I don't have them, thank goodness, but I thought it would be funny to say that, since I am fat and all....
> I do however have this loose skin on my lats that's really bugging me though. No matter how much I have done so far, they are still there bothering me.
> ...


Ya, I have some loose skin on my tummy, but they say it will go away...we'll see!  I sure do hope so!

Busy day at work today...getting my nails done...doing my pics tonight..for real Jilly   .  Thanks for stopping by Tony, you light up my journal buddy!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning miss Velvet



Hey sweetie!  WHO'S IN THE AVI?????  I almost didn't know it was you without the glasses..hee hee


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2004)

that is Mrs.NT.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> that is Mrs.NT.



Nice


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2004)

thanks Brit


----------



## Velvet (Sep 15, 2004)

Ok, here goes...

Here's some pics of my back


----------



## Velvet (Sep 15, 2004)

And my chest...


----------



## Velvet (Sep 15, 2004)

And my legs..not a good pic tho, will redo tonight to see the separtion..side shots and calf shots


----------



## Velvet (Sep 15, 2004)

check this out...look to the right..that's my eye..hee hee, trying to take a pic of myself from behind


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

*Nice*

Good job!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Good job!



Thanks GG...and Ditto!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Thanks GG...and Ditto!


 

 Hey what's your current BF%? I'm curious, based on definition on your body and mine, to see what percentages look like on other people. I'm at 15% now, maybe 14% (or less! I HOPE!) It's been three weeks since I measured last.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey what's your current BF%? I'm curious, based on definition on your body and mine, to see what percentages look like on other people. I'm at 15% now, maybe 14% (or less! I HOPE!) It's been three weeks since I measured last.




I have no idea...coach doesn't want me to get it done via bioelectric impedence anymore as it's not very accurate


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> I have no idea...coach doesn't want me to get it done via bioelectric impedence anymore as it's not very accurate


 Oh well...

 Is the coach going to measure you at some point? Or just going by visible change?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Oh well...
> 
> Is the coach going to measure you at some point? Or just going by visible change?



All visuals!!  I am of the opinion that the scale/bf measurements don't mean anything..it's what you see in the mirror (and how much you like what you see) is what counts most     I'm sure you like what you see


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey Beautiful and you know I mean it. Your back looks like it has great definition, oh wait did I say just the back? I meant back, shoulders, legs (and by the way, what happened to the rest of my Velvet there?   
Great photos.....


----------



## Velvet (Sep 15, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Beautiful and you know I mean it. Your back looks like it has great definition, oh wait did I say just the back? I meant back, shoulders, legs (and by the way, what happened to the rest of my Velvet there?
> Great photos.....



Awww, thanks Tony   That's really sweet of you to say...I was just fiddling with the work/piece of crap, camera....I JUST picked up my new camera so there will be full body shots tomorrow!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 15, 2004)

Great back!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Awww, thanks Tony  That's really sweet of you to say...I was just fiddling with the work/piece of crap, camera....I JUST picked up my new camera so there will be full body shots tomorrow!


By the way, pretty ecclectic shot of your eye....Quite artistic....
You should publish that somewhere because it is wicked cool....
Oh and beautiful , no thank you's.  All you have to do is look in the mirror and see how beautiful you are.  I am going to tell you that fact until I am sure that you know it and don't question yourself or your looks because I want you to do well.  You should do great in competition.  As usual, I'll be pulling for you


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> All visuals!!  I am of the opinion that the scale/bf measurements don't mean anything..it's what you see in the mirror (and how much you like what you see) is what counts most     I'm sure you like what you see



I know I do ...


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> All visuals!! I am of the opinion that the scale/bf measurements don't mean anything..it's what you see in the mirror (and how much you like what you see) is what counts most  I'm sure you like what you see


Yup, yup i do....What's not to like....


----------



## Velvet (Sep 15, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Yup, yup i do....What's not to like....



Ok boys, I was wondering if that would be taken the wrong way, I MEAN, lol, that GG must like what she sees in HER mirror.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Ok boys, I was wondering if that would be taken the wrong way, I MEAN, lol, that GG must like what she sees in HER mirror.


Don't worry, we know what you meant, but we reserve the right to twist your words to our advantage any time we want....


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Don't worry, we know what you meant, but we reserve the right to twist your words to our advantage any time we want....


 HAHAH! Damn and i missed this comment altogether! 

 YES, i LOVE what I see, i want to see MORE.


----------



## Jill (Sep 15, 2004)

*GREAT PICS!!!!!!!!* You r back kicks ass girlie!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 15, 2004)

Full body shots!!   

Everything looks great!! I love the color of your eyes too!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2004)

I love the reaction of the ladies when they see pics ...


----------



## BritChick (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey VE, great pics!


----------



## Jill (Sep 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I love the reaction of the ladies when they see pics ...


Silly!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 15, 2004)

Velvet ,

Great pics ! Imagine what you'll look like in anoither 4-5 weeks


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 15, 2004)

very nice pics!    how many weeks out are you?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 16, 2004)

Morning Gorgeous !


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

Yo! Good morning!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 16, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> *GREAT PICS!!!!!!!!* You r back kicks ass girlie!



Thanks Jilly, that's sweet!  Well I tried playing with the new camera last night but the factory issued batteries kept dying..I got a few shots, I'll post them AFTER I do my work..hee hee, boy I wasted a lot of time at work yesterday...    shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

I sent the pic to my coach and she said she's impressed


----------



## Velvet (Sep 16, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Full body shots!!
> 
> Everything looks great!! I love the color of your eyes too!




Thanks hon!  Another new avi!  You have a great smile


----------



## Velvet (Sep 16, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Velvet ,
> 
> Great pics ! Imagine what you'll look like in anoither 4-5 weeks



 thanks buddy!  4 weeks, 2 days to go  

Thanks Britty, I wanna look like you when I grow up     I'm buying my suits and shoes this weekend..any tips or insights?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 16, 2004)

Good morning Nike, Gary and GG!   


It's gonna be a busy day today at work    So I'll apoligize in advance if I don't make it to all of your journals today...so I'll send out a great big    to all!  

Nike...4 weeks, 2 days to go!!!

Yesterday was low carb day...10L water    empty stomach cardio and another depletion workout.

Today is low carb day and my last depletion w/o before I get two days totally off from training..yeeeee hawwww


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 16, 2004)

Good morning

You're going to be great Vel!!!  4 weeks, lets start the countdown.

The last 4 weeks til competition (for me) was REALLY draining.  I was forgetful, etc...had to write eveything down and create a checklist for myself....I had nitemares about competition.......one of them...I totally forgot my suit and was out of the comp.....thank goodness it was ONLY a dream.....


----------



## Velvet (Sep 16, 2004)

Good morning Babs!  

Ya, Im sure I'll be pooped too!  Any advice?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 16, 2004)

What kind of advice are you are looking for?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 16, 2004)

This is kinda interesting!  I'm looking for my Pre-Comp Checklist.  

http://www.bodymindrevival.com/honey.htm


----------



## Velvet (Sep 16, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> What kind of advice are you are looking for?



Absolutely anything you have to offer    I'm a newbie competitor!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 16, 2004)

*My Competition Check list*

Vel, I found it.  You can do your own thing...but if you're looking for an example...you can look at mine or alter it to fit your needs.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 16, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Absolutely anything you have to offer    I'm a newbie competitor!



What federation are you competing in?  Some require a presentation...which is hitting 3 marks(poses) before you stand in line.

Do you have your suit, shoes, etc.
Have you practiced holding your poses? You will drip sweat doing this and it's hard!!!!!!
Do you know how to put your suits on? 
Do you  know what you're eating the day of the Comp, 2 weeks prior, etc?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2004)




----------



## nikegurl (Sep 16, 2004)

10 liters of water boggles my brain.  6 has never stopped being a struggle for me.  I kept thinking it'd get easier and I'd get used to it - but it's STILL an effort.  10.  WOW


----------



## Jodi (Sep 16, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> 10 liters of water boggles my brain.  6 has never stopped being a struggle for me.  I kept thinking it'd get easier and I'd get used to it - but it's STILL an effort.  10.  WOW


Is that everyday that you drink 10L Velvet?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 16, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Vel, I found it.  You can do your own thing...but if you're looking for an example...you can look at mine or alter it to fit your needs.




Thanks Hon, that will be very helpful..I'll merge it with the list I started


----------



## Velvet (Sep 16, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> What federation are you competing in?  Some require a presentation...which is hitting 3 marks(poses) before you stand in line.
> 
> Do you have your suit, shoes, etc.
> Have you practiced holding your poses? You will drip sweat doing this and it's hard!!!!!!
> ...



Nope, we don't require a presentation..and get this, to save time and money for the competitors (it's a local level show)..we are only doing two rounds...the 1 piece round and the 2-piece round (Suit of competitors choice)

Buying suits and shoes this weekend
I've been practicing yes, but I'll be doing it EVERY night after I get my shoes and suits

Nope, don't know how to put them on..I'm going to a store that has them on the racks, so I'll need to be fitted..and I'm sure she'll show me how to put them on

Day of comp...I don't know what I'll eat yet, but my coach will have that all planned out for me


----------



## Velvet (Sep 16, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Is that everyday that you drink 10L Velvet?


Nope, just started this week as part of the depletion plan, and HELL YES, it's hard to do..I take water with me EVERYWHERE...I start at 4:30 am and drink right up till 10:00 just to get it all down


----------



## Velvet (Sep 16, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

>


----------



## Jodi (Sep 16, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Nope, just started this week as part of the depletion plan, and HELL YES, it's hard to do..I take water with me EVERYWHERE...I start at 4:30 am and drink right up till 10:00 just to get it all down


Is your coach doing a trial run this week?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> 10 liters of water boggles my brain. 6 has never stopped being a struggle for me. I kept thinking it'd get easier and I'd get used to it - but it's STILL an effort. 10. WOW


 Wow, I have a hard time taking in 4-5 liters. 6 would kill me. 10? HAHAHAHAHHA! Wow, indeed.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 16, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Is your coach doing a trial run this week?



Yep...and to get the extra water out of me too so that I'm closer to comp weight when trying on suits this weekend


----------



## Velvet (Sep 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Wow, I have a hard time taking in 4-5 liters. 6 would kill me. 10? HAHAHAHAHHA! Wow, indeed.



Ha ha, no kidding, I've been happy to get in my 3L (not counting diet pop, java and tea) up to this point..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 16, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Nope, we don't require a presentation..and get this, to save time and money for the competitors (it's a local level show)..we are only doing two rounds...the 1 piece round and the 2-piece round (Suit of competitors choice)
> 
> Buying suits and shoes this weekend
> I've been practicing yes, but I'll be doing it EVERY night after I get my shoes and suits
> ...



Sounds like this is going to be a pretty laid back competition.  Hopefully, you have a great experience while you're there and you'll come back and share the details and LOTS of pictures....

If you didn't already know this, you can purchase your shoes from a Novalty store/shop.  That's where I got mine and I didn't pay an arm and a leg for'em either!!  Max on the shoes I purchased were $70.00.  My suits were $450+.  You can find them MUCH cheaper....however I had mine specially made for me.  

Be sure you're purchasing posing suits and not bathing suits.  Try to find the cross in the back that's right for your body type.  Either cross by your shoulders or on your lower back.

Where is your comp at again?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 16, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Yep...and to get the extra water out of me too so that I'm closer to comp weight when trying on suits this weekend


That coach of yours is one smart cookie


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 16, 2004)

Oh one more thing.....don't go over board with Jewelry.  Keep it simple.  Stay with clear shoes....you don't want a lot of attn drawn to your feet...


----------



## Velvet (Sep 16, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Sounds like this is going to be a pretty laid back competition.  Hopefully, you have a great experience while you're there and you'll come back and share the details and LOTS of pictures....
> 
> If you didn't already know this, you can purchase your shoes from a Novalty store/shop.  That's where I got mine and I didn't pay an arm and a leg for'em either!!  Max on the shoes I purchased were $70.00.  My suits were $450+.  You can find them MUCH cheaper....however I had mine specially made for me.
> 
> ...



Thanks again!  By novelty shop, do you mean like a sex/toy shop? lol..so I'm looking for slut pumps right?     $450   , I just want something basic for my first show..it's a very laid back (and not terribly organized either) show...just getting my feet wet   

It's in Kingston..It's the Kingston & Eastern Ontario Bodybuilding Championships.  The results (with pics) will be posted on bodybuilding.com


----------



## Velvet (Sep 16, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> That coach of yours is one smart cookie



You bet your booty!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 16, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Oh one more thing.....don't go over board with Jewelry.  Keep it simple.  Stay with clear shoes....you don't want a lot of attn drawn to your feet...



YIKES...I've tried on those plastic clear shoes...can they make anything MORE uncomfortable?  lol

Jewellry will be tough, I'm a jewellry addict, you should see my jewellry boxes..yes plural!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 16, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> YIKES...I've tried on those plastic clear shoes...can they make anything MORE uncomfortable?  lol
> 
> Jewellry will be tough, I'm a jewellry addict, you should see my jewellry boxes..yes plural!




They're uncomfortable at first, you get use to them.  While you're pumping up and not on stage, you should be wearing flip flops...NOT SHOES...you'll rub your tan off.

I know it's hard, but you don't want a lot of focus on your jewelry, right?  You want those judges checking out those muscles you've so hard to gain!   You're going to do just fine.  Wish my first competition was laid back.  My PT took me to a Championship title competition....when I got there i was like...........WHOLLY SHI***...wth did I get myself into.....but once yu're there, you're there!  I felt good about my presentation and physique. Ended up taking 3rd for my very first competition.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 16, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Thanks again!  By novelty shop, do you mean like a sex/toy shop? lol..so I'm looking for slut pumps right?     $450   , I just want something basic for my first show..it's a very laid back (and not terribly organized either) show...just getting my feet wet
> 
> It's in Kingston..It's the Kingston & Eastern Ontario Bodybuilding Championships.  The results (with pics) will be posted on bodybuilding.com




You're welcome!!

yes, you're looking for slut pumps.  The lady who designed my suits called them, "Come F*** me pumps!"  If it wasn't for her telling me to go there, I would've spent close to $200 for them.

Something basic for your first competition is a pretty smart move.  Specially if you're uncertain about ever competing again.  

Sweet!  Cannot wait.  I bet you're excited!!!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 16, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> They're uncomfortable at first, you get use to them.  While you're pumping up and not on stage, you should be wearing flip flops...NOT SHOES...you'll rub your tan off.
> 
> *GREAT TIP, I wouldn't have thought about that buddy!*
> 
> ...



3rd at a high level show     That's wicked!  Way to go Babs, so, are you going to compete again?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 16, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> You're welcome!!
> 
> yes, you're looking for slut pumps.  The lady who designed my suits called them, "Come F*** me pumps!"  If it wasn't for her telling me to go there, I would've spent close to $200 for them.
> 
> ...



ha ha ha ha   Ya, I figure I can get embellishments put on for subsequent shows!!!

Yep, I'm getting more excited now that it's getting closer and I'm noticing big changes in my physique


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 16, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> 3rd at a high level show     That's wicked!  Way to go Babs, so, are you going to compete again?




If I'm not preggers by the end of next month, yes - and I'll be wearing the serious face.  There's no way I'll be able to walk into the gym and lift what I use to lift before I left.  I'll start myself out as an advanced beginner and slowly increase the intensity.  Serious cardio for about 6 weeks prior to serious w/t.  Of course I'll lift weights before cardio, but just to get me going.  I'm going to feel like SUCH wimp when I start back


----------



## BritChick (Sep 16, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> YIKES...I've tried on those plastic clear shoes...can they make anything MORE uncomfortable?  lol
> 
> 
> > Yes, the shoes are a bitch!
> ...


----------



## Velvet (Sep 16, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> If I'm not preggers by the end of next month, yes - and I'll be wearing the serious face.  There's no way I'll be able to walk into the gym and lift what I use to lift before I left.  I'll start myself out as an advanced beginner and slowly increase the intensity.  Serious cardio for about 6 weeks prior to serious w/t.  Of course I'll lift weights before cardio, but just to get me going.  I'm going to feel like SUCH wimp when I start back



Your serious face..ha ha ha ha, too funny!

I STILL feel like such a wimp when I read Britty's and Jodi's journals...now there's some strong chicka's! 

Well, I hope you baby-making is a success...you so deserve it hon, I've been reading about your baby journey in your journal. If anyone deserves to be a mommy it's you!!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 16, 2004)

BritChickmuch to Rod's amusement I would even do my housework in them!  :laugh:[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> ha ha ha, now THERE's a picture worth taking


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> BritChick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and sharing with your new IM friends!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 16, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Your serious face..ha ha ha ha, too funny!
> 
> I STILL feel like such a wimp when I read Britty's and Jodi's journals...now there's some strong chicka's!
> 
> Well, I hope you baby-making is a success...you so deserve it hon, I've been reading about your baby journey in your journal. If anyone deserves to be a mommy it's you!!!!!



You should check out my comp journal.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21458&highlight=Babsiegirl+Competition

I hope so too.  Either way, I'll be happy and pleased with my decision.  it's just the longer I wait, the harder it's going to be to conceive.

Thanks Vel.....I love being a mommy and a ref. when my girls start fighting...hee hee....


----------



## BritChick (Sep 16, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> and sharing with your new IM friends!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 17, 2004)

Morning hun     Any plans for the weekend?  

I've got slut pumps and I never competed!! LOL   .  I just thought they made my legs look good!! My mom use to yell at me when I lived at home to come get my whore hopping shoes out of the living room.  Now that I think back, I bet I did look like a hoochie!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning hun     Any plans for the weekend?
> 
> I've got slut pumps and I never competed!! LOL   . I just thought they made my legs look good!! My mom use to yell at me when I lived at home to come get my whore hopping shoes out of the living room. Now that I think back, I bet I did look like a hoochie!!


 Good morning girls!

 I have to ask: When you say slut pumps, do you mean anything strappy with a heel higher than 3 inches? Because almost all my shoes are that way. I love high-heeled shoes (see 1.jpg). 

 HOWEVER, i reserve the "slut" tag for the shoes that look like stripper/pornstar shoes (see 2.jpg). This isn't what you mean, right? Or is it?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 17, 2004)

My "slut" pumps have 4 inch heals and their spiked!!! But I still wear them!   I love high heeled shoes too.  Morning Goal Getter!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> My "slut" pumps have 4 inch heals and their spiked!!! But I still wear them!   I love high heeled shoes too.  Morning Goal Getter!


 Gooood morning!

 Really? You can wear those comfortably? I feel awkward walking in those, not so much the height of the heel, but the thickness of the platform.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning hun     Any plans for the weekend?
> 
> I've got slut pumps and I never competed!! LOL   .  I just thought they made my legs look good!! My mom use to yell at me when I lived at home to come get my whore hopping shoes out of the living room.  Now that I think back, I bet I did look like a hoochie!!



ha ha, whore hopping shoes...I'll have to use that!  Yep, big plans, going to Ottawa to visit my best buddy from College, with two of my other best buddies from College.  We are shopping for my suits and shoes, going out to dinner then hitting the Casino in Hull!!!  Wahooooooo

What about you?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Good morning girls!
> 
> I have to ask: When you say slut pumps, do you mean anything strappy with a heel higher than 3 inches? Because almost all my shoes are that way. I love high-heeled shoes (see 1.jpg).
> 
> HOWEVER, i reserve the "slut" tag for the shoes that look like stripper/pornstar shoes (see 2.jpg). This isn't what you mean, right? Or is it?



No, those shoes in pic 1 are very sexy and fasionable and would look smashing on your legs..the ones in pic 2 are definately slut/drag queen shoes lol


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> No, those shoes in pic 1 are very sexy and fasionable and would look smashing on your legs..the ones in pic 2 are definately slut/drag queen shoes lol


 pic 1 - while I can't afford jimmy choo's, I have a bunch of less-expensive shoes in this style. It's all I ever wear when i'm not wearing sneakers at the gym. In fact, I think my sneakers are the only shoes I have that are not open-toed. haha!

 pic 2 - For some reason, when you girls say slut pumps, that's what I pictured.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2004)

damn, pics too big...brb


----------



## BritChick (Sep 17, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> My "slut" pumps have 4 inch heals and their spiked!!! But I still wear them!   I love high heeled shoes too.  Morning Goal Getter!



I refer to my clear platform shoes with the 5" and 6" heels as my 'porn pumps'.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2004)

Well today is a rest day...thank goodness, my poor body is toast!  I have to cut my water out at 4:00, I'm refilling my glycogen stores today..I"m excited to see what I'll look like in the morning...this is so cool!   

128lbs wahooooooooooooooo

      

I miss NT


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 17, 2004)

Wow VE you already look fabulous!  I dont even know what you are talking about with this whole no water/glycogen store thingie.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2004)

Hi Sapphy 

Thanks for the compliment, that's so sweet     I'll try and find some literature on what I'm/my coach is trying to accomplish..it's pretty neat but scientific stuff !  Jodi, could help you understand it too, and can probably explain it better than I


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 20, 2004)

Good morning!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 20, 2004)

Morning Velvet


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2004)

Morning V


----------



## Velvet (Sep 20, 2004)

Good morning friends     

How was everyone's weekend?  (Busy busy at work, will pop in when I can..I have pics!!)  Is NT back yet?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2004)

Pics....yes pics......we love pics......


----------



## BritChick (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi VE, just wanted to say good morning!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 20, 2004)

Hello beautiful, 


I know I have been popping in and out of this journal, but I have been so busy with things lately that I have not been able to say much more than hi....
I am doing better with time now, so I will be popping in and out more often (somehow, that didn't sound right, but you get my drift).
I am waiting for those pictures.  I love to see progress photos and try to mimic their (your) success....
Again, you look ripped and ready to compete.  I would love to be there to cheer you on when you do, but you live kinda' far from me.....jeje....
Let me know when it is so that at least I can be thinking about you and praying for the best...


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi VE!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Pics....yes pics......we love pics......


hee hee, just have to get them resized, can't seem to figure that out!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hello beautiful,
> 
> 
> I know I have been popping in and out of this journal, but I have been so busy with things lately that I have not been able to say much more than hi....
> ...



Hi Tony!  Thanks for the words of encouragement     The competition is in four weeks (Saturday October 16th!!!)...


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

HI Sapphy!!!!     How are you?  Anything new?  Sorry folks, I've been really busy at work and havent' had time to post in my journal much less visit everyone else's journal.  I'm hoping later today I can catch up with you all!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 21, 2004)

Morning Sweetie!!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 21, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> hee hee, just have to get them resized, can't seem to figure that out!


Morning Velvet  

Email them to me ( or any of your faithful admirers ) and we will resize them for you  

4 more weeks


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 21, 2004)

GOOOOOOOOOD Morrrrrrrnnnnnnningggggggggggggggg


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

Good Morning Babs, NC and Gary   

Ok, I'll email them to ya Gary, thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 21, 2004)

Good morning VE, how are ya?   
Going through any mood swings with the diet?
Have you got your suit picked out yet?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 21, 2004)

pssssst ...


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning VE, how are ya?
> Going through any mood swings with the diet?
> Have you got your suit picked out yet?


Hi Britty!

I'm doing great thanks!  No mood swings...i'm on low carb all the time now until I think I need to carb-up..I feel better on low carbs (only carbs are oats post workout on training days) and I'm waaaaaaay less bloated!
Besides carbs, make me crave more carbs!!


They only had 4 suits on the rack at the store I went to and most were size small..one I liked but it didn't conform to the rules     So I'm calling a local lady to see if she can make them for me..hope I'm not too late!

I did find 1 pair of black pumps tho..i'll post a pic once I get them resized (in the process of)

So how are things with you??


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> pssssst ...



Hi shmoopy


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

Status:

4 weeks to go (as of last Saturday)...so we are doing depletion w/o's for the next three weeks (things will change, of course, during the week before comp)...Cardio is a bit longer and I have some days where I'm doing double cardio     Water to stay at 6L...My diet is low carb (only carb is oats post workout on training days) until I think I need to carb up.  I prefer the low carbing..who'd a thunk eh?

Yesterday I did a depletion w/o plus intervals

Today I did heavy legs and steady state cardio

Tomorrow 2 cardio sessions


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

*Progress pics - 4 weeks out*

be gentle....looking good, but lower tummy still needs a heck of a lot of work


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

*more*

...


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

the shoes...


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

headin to work...crap, too big


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

ha ha, need to work on my posing, I look too severe...relaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaax


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 21, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> headin to work...crap, too big


Too big to use as a thumbnail ? or too big to use for anything ?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Too big to use as a thumbnail ? or too big to use for anything ?


to use as a thumbnail..it's like .2 mb too big lol  and the front shot with the blue/white bikini came out as a bmp and it would take it     Thanks for the others tho, you


----------



## Jill (Sep 21, 2004)

You look fab-u-lous darlin!!!  How long have you been training/weight training for???

I see you like plants.  All mine seem to die in my house.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 21, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> to use as a thumbnail..it's like .2 mb too big lol and the front shot with the blue/white bikini came out as a bmp and it would take it  Thanks for the others tho, you


Sent a new one


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 21, 2004)

Looking gorgeous Velvet Eyes!!  Love the shoes, very sexy!!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

lets try this again...i was heading to work...


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 21, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> ha ha, need to work on my posing, I look too severe...relaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaax


V...bring the arms in closer to your body with the front pose, thumbs should be able to touch your hips relax the elbows.  You want to look relaxed but tight.  Not like your about to fly away and bring your face down on the side pose, you don't want to stare at the ceiling (look at the back of the girl's head in front of you).  Also on the side pose, you may want to bring the arm that you have back in a lil.  You want it to look soft but tight.  I tend to do a side tri pose on this one only because they fuss at  us here in texas to keep our hands to our sides.

Pratice Pratice Pratice!!!  Your coming along nicely.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 21, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> lets try this again...i was heading to work...


How do the guys get any work done with you looking like that ! ?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> You look fab-u-lous darlin!!!  How long have you been training/weight training for???
> 
> I see you like plants.  All mine seem to die in my house.



Thanks Jilly!  Weight training for about 4 years very inconsistently...hired my coach in May...be serious about training ever since

I LOVE plants,people think they are walking into a jungle when they go pee in my place...I have 124 plants...yep I counted


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Looking gorgeous Velvet Eyes!!  Love the shoes, very sexy!!



Thanks Sapphy..they were actually the highest I could find in like 3 cities!!!  They are *only* 4 inches..but hey, less chance of falling on my face..I can do 4" lol


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> V...bring the arms in closer to your body with the front pose, thumbs should be able to touch your hips relax the elbows.  You want to look relaxed but tight.  Not like your about to fly away and bring your face down on the side pose, you don't want to stare at the ceiling (look at the back of the girl's head in front of you).  Also on the side pose, you may want to bring the arm that you have back in a lil.  You want it to look soft but tight.  I tend to do a side tri pose on this one only because they fuss at  us here in texas to keep our hands to our sides.
> 
> Pratice Pratice Pratice!!!  Your coming along nicely.



Thanks JLB...coach said the same things..lol..now that I have my shoes, I can pose up a storm hee hee

K, she also told me to lower my arms, bring them in and relax them more..and my fingers..ya, don't know what the hell I was looking at in the side pose, must just be from years of trying to keep my chin up to avoid the family chins hee hee...what do you mean about the back arm?  So you see less of it?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> How do the guys get any work done with you looking like that ! ?



ha ha, thanks hon


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 21, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> ha ha, thanks hon


You're welcome !  Changed the bmp to jpg for you


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 21, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> lets try this again...i was heading to work...



GULP  WOW


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 21, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Thanks JLB...coach said the same things..lol..now that I have my shoes, I can pose up a storm hee hee
> 
> K, she also told me to lower my arms, bring them in and relax them more..and my fingers..ya, don't know what the hell I was looking at in the side pose, must just be from years of trying to keep my chin up to avoid the family chins hee hee...what do you mean about the back arm?  So you see less of it?


So it is not so stiff looking.  Needs to look more rounded than a square. (I know weird choice of wording.)


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 21, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Hi shmoopy


    shmoopy!!  Seinfeld!!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 21, 2004)

nice pics!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 21, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Hi Britty!
> 
> I'm doing great thanks!  No mood swings...i'm on low carb all the time now until I think I need to carb-up..I feel better on low carbs (only carbs are oats post workout on training days) and I'm waaaaaaay less bloated!
> Besides carbs, make me crave more carbs!!
> ...



Good to hear the diet isn't messing with your head... I always go a little loco, though I'm not sure it's from the diet! lol
I think getting your suits made is the best way to go, very hard to find a suit 'off the rack' or via mail order I find.
I usually don't get my suits made until about two weeks out because my physique is still changing.
I'm great!  Just got back from gym had a wicked arm day.   
Going back in your journal now to check your pics out.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good to hear the diet isn't messing with your head... I always go a little loco, though I'm not sure it's from the diet! lol
> I think getting your suits made is the best way to go, very hard to find a suit 'off the rack' or via mail order I find.
> I usually don't get my suits made until about two weeks out because my physique is still changing.
> I'm great!  Just got back from gym had a wicked arm day.
> Going back in your journal now to check your pics out.



I am SOOOOOOOOOOO glad you said that britty, I was starting to worry that I've left the suit thing too long..i'm definately calling her tonight to make sure she has time!!!

My mood will get mucky soon as it's gonna be that time again :wink: lol 

I LOVE arm day..my favorite body parts to work are my biceps and delts!!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> nice pics!



thanks Patrick


----------



## BritChick (Sep 21, 2004)

Awesome pics VE!  Looking great... JLB made some excellent points regarding your posing.  
Don't sweat the tummy deal either, I dare say that will tighten up a lot with the water depletion, are you going to use a diuretic of any kind?  PVL Water Tight is pretty good.   
Ps.  How's your back pose? Generally it's the hardest one to nail.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 21, 2004)

You look great Vel!!!   I love your bathroom too btw!!  And your shoes- sexy moma!!!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Awesome pics VE!  Looking great... JLB made some excellent points regarding your posing.
> Don't sweat the tummy deal either, I dare say that will tighten up a lot with the water depletion, are you going to use a diuretic of any kind?  PVL Water Tight is pretty good.
> Ps.  How's your back pose? Generally it's the hardest one to nail.



well I do have back poses, however, those are thongs I have on..so won't be posting them here   , when I get my suits, I'll pose and post back shots hee hee

Not sure about what kind of depletion we are doing yet!!

GUess what?  I just had a manager (female) come up to me in the cafeteria and say 'I hope you aren't going to lose any more weight, you're getting too skinny!     '  So I flexed a bicep, pointed to it and said, this isn't skinny and walked away


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> You look great Vel!!!   I love your bathroom too btw!!  And your shoes- sexy moma!!!



Thanks sweetie!  Ya, i love my bathroom, right above where I'm standing is a skylight too! So there's ledges all around the ceiling..that's why I have plants up there  hee hee

Ya, I like the shoes because I would actually wear them on for a night on the town..and not feel like a tramp in them hee hee  I'd still like to find a pair of clear ones too tho!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 21, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> GUess what?  I just had a manager (female) come up to me in the cafeteria and say 'I hope you aren't going to lose any more weight, you're getting too skinny!     '  So I flexed a bicep, pointed to it and said, this isn't skinny and walked away



LMAO Good for you! It's amazing the stuff people will say to you, I've been through it all, 'you're too skinny', 'you need to eat more', 'you're too big', 'it's not feminine to have muscles', oh yes and my favourite one is that my ex runs around telling everyone I look like Marge Simpson when she was on roids, he's SUCH an ass, it was his way of trying to get to me... anyhow, I had a sweater made with a large Marge transfer on it, I think he got the message.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey Velvetty:


Man I am so proud of you....Look at the way you look...You should be very happy with your development so far, all the work that you have put to get here has not been in vain.  I mean, just look at you.... 
As Britty said, don't sweat the tummy part......Ok, never mind, like I would know right?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 21, 2004)

all I can say is I want our gov/t workers to dress as you do.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 21, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> well I do have back poses, however, those are thongs I have on..so won't be posting them here  , when I get my suits, I'll pose and post back shots hee hee
> 
> Not sure about what kind of depletion we are doing yet!!
> 
> GUess what? I just had a manager (female) come up to me in the cafeteria and say 'I hope you aren't going to lose any more weight, you're getting too skinny!   ' So I flexed a bicep, pointed to it and said, this isn't skinny and walked away


You tell that jealous female to BITE YOU, then do this   and then do this  ...Then pick up your stuff and leave the office because you'll be fired....


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LMAO Good for you! It's amazing the stuff people will say to you, I've been through it all, 'you're too skinny', 'you need to eat more', 'you're too big', 'it's not feminine to have muscles', oh yes and my favourite one is that my ex runs around telling everyone I look like Marge Simpson when she was on roids, he's SUCH an ass, it was his way of trying to get to me... anyhow, I had a sweater made with a large Marge transfer on it, I think he got the message.




ha ha ha ha, you go girl!  I'm not at the stage yet where I've gotten "Your muscles are manly", but I get the you are too skinny, I'd rather have the 'you are too buff' instead hee hee hee


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> You tell that jealous female to BITE YOU, then do this   and then do this  ...Then pick up your stuff and leave the office because you'll be fired....



ha ha, but you forget, I work for the gov't, I can't be fired


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 21, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> ha ha, but you forget, I work for the gov't, I can't be fired


Ok, then you tell her to go fly a kite (so I'm being nice ok?) and then  
Make sure you document all this with photos and then send them to me just for safekeeping......LOL


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Ok, then you tell her to go fly a kite (so I'm being nice ok?) and then
> Make sure you document all this with photos and then send them to me just for safekeeping......LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 21, 2004)

Velvet...try this link for pics to use for your posing.  Click on the check marks that say photo.  http://www.ftvideo.com/genex/results_03/index.htm

Usually some great images there of the pro and national level girls in figure, bbing, and fitness.

Be sure on your back pose that you flair your lats.  This is the hardest thing to learn.


----------



## jfrance (Sep 21, 2004)

Looking great, Velvet!    

    I'll bet you are going to do great in your comp!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey Velvet! Good morning! Thanks for coming by my journal yesterday- was feeling crappy and anti-social for most of the day... doing a little better today. 

 You're doing great! Way to go!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 22, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Velvet...try this link for pics to use for your posing.  Click on the check marks that say photo.  http://www.ftvideo.com/genex/results_03/index.htm
> 
> Usually some great images there of the pro and national level girls in figure, bbing, and fitness.
> 
> Be sure on your back pose that you flair your lats.  This is the hardest thing to learn.



Thanks soooooooooooooooooo much Jodie, you :rock:...I was practicing what you told me last night, you're right, I look much better, and more relaxed!

Ya, I looked at a back shot and I notice that i"m pinching my blades together instead of flairing...practice practice practice!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 22, 2004)

> Ya, I looked at a back shot and I notice that i"m pinching my blades together instead of flairing...practice practice practice!



yup....gotta pop those lats there kid-o.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 22, 2004)

Morning Velvet   

Thanks for your comment in my journal this morning


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey Velvetty, I really meant what I said about you in my journal.  I am very proud to have you tell me that I had an awesome workout and diet.  You who are working hard to get into a competition, telling me that I am doing well....It does hit the spot...thanks...


----------



## Velvet (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks GG and Jamie (long time no see buddy!)

Well, things are going well, finished a 45 min cardio session, one more tonight for 45 minutes..think I'll go mountain biking - no gym   

Well I called a local lady who designed a suit for my coach last year.  She's coming to my place next Wednesday morning to take my measurements and we'll figure out what I want.  She asked me to go pick out my fabrics (she'll get them, but I want to see the fabric/color first)..I've decide to have a 1 piece done in RED crushed velvet and a 2 piece done in emerald green crushed velvet (was gonna go with yellow and orange, but probably not a good idea with that tanner crap all over me!)

I can't wait, this is so exciting!  She said, depending on how long it takes/adorments etc, it will cost between $50 adn $100 each...WHAT A STEAL!!!!!  She said she make it to completely compliment my individual physicque...loving her already!!!!  I wanted to wait until 2 weeks before just like Britty does so that I'm closer to comp weight and I'm past my monthly bit of hell.

Any advice ladies?  I'm gonna go look at styles on the net and piece meal what I want!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 22, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Velvet
> 
> Thanks for your comment in my journal this morning



Morning sweetie


----------



## Velvet (Sep 22, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Velvetty, I really meant what I said about you in my journal.  I am very proud to have you tell me that I had an awesome workout and diet.  You who are working hard to get into a competition, telling me that I am doing well....It does hit the spot...thanks...



Well you do the same for me hon, one good turn deserves another!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 22, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Thanks soooooooooooooooooo much Jodie, you :rock:...I was practicing what you told me last night, you're right, I look much better, and more relaxed!
> 
> Ya, I looked at a back shot and I notice that i"m pinching my blades together instead of flairing...practice practice practice!


I'll try to think of a good way to explain this one...

Someone explained it really well on another site, let me see if I can find their wording since she said we could use it elsewhere.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 22, 2004)

Morning Miss Velvet


----------



## Velvet (Sep 22, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Morning Miss Velvet



morning hon


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 22, 2004)

how are things out east?


----------



## Jill (Sep 22, 2004)

I think red will look hot on you


----------



## BritChick (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey VE, I just mailed the Oxy article to you but it's HUGE... if you haven't already read it by the time you see this let me know and I will try to send it in a smaller format so you can see the whole page at once.  Didn't bother with the other article as it is basically the same and my computer is freaking on me this morning! lol
Cheers.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey VE, I just mailed the Oxy article to you but it's HUGE... if you haven't already read it by the time you see this let me know and I will try to send it in a smaller format so you can see the whole page at once.  Didn't bother with the other article as it is basically the same and my computer is freaking on me this morning! lol
> Cheers.



*WOW​*
I REMEMBER YOU!!!!  Oxygen is my favorite out of like the 15+ magazines I buy every month...way to go Kerry!  That's soooooooooooooooo inspiring.  Thanks for the pick me up   

     

OH and thanks Jilly


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 22, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> *WOW​*
> I REMEMBER YOU!!!!  Oxygen is my favorite out of like the 15+ magazines I buy every month...way to go Kerry!  That's soooooooooooooooo inspiring.  Thanks for the pick me up
> 
> 
> ...




WAIT-------- who's in Oxygen???? I want to see!!!!!!!!!!!!     Somebody e-mail me!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 22, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> WAIT-------- who's in Oxygen???? I want to see!!!!!!!!!!!!     Somebody e-mail me!!!!!!



Britchick has a success story in there.  It was just a few months ago.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 22, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Britchick has a success story in there.  It was just a few months ago.


I wanna see!!!!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 22, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I wanna see!!!!!!!


PM me your email addy


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 22, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> PM me your email addy




Done!! Thanks sweetie!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 22, 2004)

Me tooooooooooooooooooooo please.  gymjunkies@netzero.com


----------



## Velvet (Sep 22, 2004)

k, sent it to you both!  Hope you don't mind Kerry!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 22, 2004)

Thank you!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 22, 2004)

LOL You girls have been busy... of course I don't mind VE.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 23, 2004)

pssssst ... morning


----------



## Velvet (Sep 23, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> pssssst ... morning



Morning shmoopy!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 23, 2004)

Morning Vel!!     I can't read my article babe, it just looks like a little picture!! Will you try again?????? Pretty- please


----------



## Velvet (Sep 23, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Vel!!     I can't read my article babe, it just looks like a little picture!! Will you try again?????? Pretty- please



Try clicking on the picture or going to edit/zoom on the menu..cause it is actually a picture of the article, but you should be able to zoom in enuff to read it.  If you still have problems, let me know and I'll try again!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 23, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Morning shmoopy!


LOVE THIS!!  Shmoopy!!  You are hysterical VE!!   

Morning BTW!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 23, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Morning shmoopy!



right back at you Miss Shmoopy


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 23, 2004)

It worked- thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 23, 2004)

Morning Velvet  

Anything exciting going on today ?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 23, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Velvet
> 
> Anything exciting going on today ?



Morning Gary!!!

Yep, I'm organizing and running a huge fundraiser for my dragon boat team (I captain a team every year).  So I'm running a bake-off (yes, I have to look at goodies for 2.5 hours waaaaaaaaaaaaaa), a raffle and a 50/50 draw...Saturday is our race...such fun!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 23, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Morning Gary!!!
> 
> Yep, I'm organizing and running a huge fundraiser for my dragon boat team (I captain a team every year). So I'm running a bake-off (yes, I have to look at goodies for 2.5 hours waaaaaaaaaaaaaa), a raffle and a 50/50 draw...Saturday is our race...such fun!!!


WoW !   

Ok, you probably answered this a million times but what is a dragon boat ?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 23, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Morning Gary!!!
> 
> Yep, I'm organizing and running a huge fundraiser for my dragon boat team (I captain a team every year). So I'm running a bake-off (yes, I have to look at goodies for 2.5 hours waaaaaaaaaaaaaa), a raffle and a 50/50 draw...Saturday is our race...such fun!!!


 YOU RACE DRAGON BOATS?!?!?! NO WAY! So did I, but I "retired" and now I'm gonna come out of retirement to race with a womens team from philly in the races here in miami in october! no WAYYYY! I haven't met anyone else (outside of the races) that even knows what dragon boats are!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 23, 2004)

hey lady.  i saw this article and thought of you...it's a posing guide for npc figure and fitness.  maybe it'll be helpful 

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/alissa21.htm


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 23, 2004)

Hey.  That's Alissa Carpio.  just this month she's decided to do online training courses.  Pretty neat!  She's a REALLY nice lady.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 23, 2004)

here is her site. She doesn't visit it much since starting 2 other sites.

http://www.alissacarpiofitness.com/


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 23, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> here is her site. She doesn't visit it much since starting 2 other sites.
> 
> http://www.alissacarpiofitness.com/



I think she recently won the Body Rock Contest.

Here she is:


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 23, 2004)

yep!

I think she looks better with brown hair.  Last couple competitions she had blonde and it made her face look weird.  Then again...I think everyones face looks weird when they're dieted down..........maybe it's just me


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 24, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> yep!
> 
> I think she looks better with brown hair.  Last couple competitions she had blonde and it made her face look weird.  Then again...I think everyones face looks weird when they're dieted down..........maybe it's just me




I agree with you.  When she is at "average" weight for her in her acutal  before pictures, I thought the blonde looked good on her, but once she lost some BF I definatly thought the darker hair looked better.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 24, 2004)

Good Morning Velvet!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 24, 2004)

Good morning!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 24, 2004)

Good morning Velvet!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 24, 2004)

morning Miss Velvet


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Velvet    heehee


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey Gorgeous  

Hope you had a good weekend . How didi the fund raiser go ?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 27, 2004)

GOod morninge everyone   I'm at home..been sick since Thursday 

I'll be back online tomorrow raring and ready to chat :0)

Hope you all had a better weekend lol


----------



## P-funk (Sep 27, 2004)

Hope you feel better!

How is this affecting your contest prep?  Taking any supplments to combat the sickness?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 27, 2004)

I had a spectacular weekend.  
Hope you're on the mend.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 27, 2004)

Hun!

Hope ya feel better!  I am getting a cold...


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 27, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hun!
> 
> Hope ya feel better!  I am getting a cold...


 I've had a cold since last week, but THANKFULLY at least YOU ALL can't blame me for yours, unlike my coworkers who are all sniffling and coughing and calling me Typhoid Mary.

  Get well soon, Velvet! And everyone else who is sick!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks all for your well wishes!  

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!  hee hee

It was a very eventful few days for me.  I got very sick and very tired and couldn't think anymore, couldn't sleep and made the decision to not compete in the Kingston show in 2.5 weeks.  I've decided, instead, to compete in the Ottawa show in the spring.  I just found that I had too much body fat to lose in too short a time period.  I dont' want to have to resort to drastic measures to get me to my goal (like I was doing last week with 1200 calories and insane workouts).  It was ruining my health, the exact opposite of what i'm trying to achieve.  My body was totally spent, my mind was spent and I really needed to re-evaluate my goals/approach.  It was a very tough decision but one that I'm confident and at peace with.  My new goal is to GRADUALLY decrease my body fat over a longer period of time so that I can preserve my hard-won muscle AND my sanity     Thanks everyone for supporting me along the way.  I'm not quitting, nu uh, I'm not a quitter, I'm just readjusting my plan so that I don't get sick.  Besides, at my age, you can't lose body fat as fast as I was and have your skin keep up with you..hee hee, my body needs more time to adjust to the changes!


Anyhoo, I'm going to start a brand new journal today to map out my journey to a HEALTHY and ultra fit body.  At least I can come away with knowing that I did reach my ultimate goal and that was to get into the best shape of my life!!      

See you in the next journal


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 29, 2004)

Morning pretty lady  


How you feeling today ?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 29, 2004)

Good morning Gary!  I feel wonderful!!!!  I feel healthy and glad to be alive!!  It's getting rather cold here tho..hee hee.  How are you?  I've missed you guys!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 29, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Thanks all for your well wishes!
> 
> I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!  hee hee
> 
> ...



Geez!!  A QUITTER???  Nobody could possibly think of you as a quitter!! You are in fantastic shape and you are a very smart lady!!  That muscle you built was hard earned, don't starve it away!!!  
We will always support any decision you make VE!!!     
Looking forward to your new journal!  
Cyndi


----------



## Velvet (Sep 29, 2004)

Good morning GG, it's soooooo nice to hear from you!  Sorry to respond so late about your Dragon Boat Question!!  This is my 4th year being a dragon boat paddler and my second year as the team captain.  We only do dragon boating to raise money for our local charities and to have a blast.  We aren't serious (or even good, hee hee) about it.  We came in 50th out of 54 teams hee hee.  But damn, we have fun and we usually get the Team Spirit award. I work for OHIP which is our Government Health Insurance down here in Ontario, so we called ourselves the OHIPpies and dressed up in tye dyed shirts, wild hair and peace signs..lots of fun, and we raised $760 for the United Way.  I'll post a pic of our team today     Oh, and BBQ we hold in between races is the most fun of the day   

That's so cool that you race too, altho you sound like a serious paddler with lots of experience!!

Someone asked what dragon boating is...A dragon boat is like a HUGE canoe that fits 20 paddles, a steersperson (with a big-ass oar) and a drummer (that was me) to keep the stroke pace.  You race four boats to a heat.  It's tons of fun!!!  Oh and the best part is that they attach a dragon head to the front and a dragon tail to the back of the boat, hence the name dragon boats!!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 29, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Geez!!  A QUITTER???  Nobody could possibly think of you as a quitter!! You are in fantastic shape and you are a very smart lady!!  That muscle you built was hard earned, don't starve it away!!!
> We will always support any decision you make VE!!!
> Looking forward to your new journal!
> Cyndi



Oh, thanks Cyndi, that's so sweet of you to say, now I"m gonna cry     I appreciate your support and understanding, it means a lot to me!  HOw are things with you?  Any news??????  Sorry, I haven't made it to anyone's journal since last week.  I'm hoping to catch up today


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 29, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning GG, it's soooooo nice to hear from you! Sorry to respond so late about your Dragon Boat Question!! This is my 4th year being a dragon boat paddler and my second year as the team captain. We only do dragon boating to raise money for our local charities and to have a blast. We aren't serious (or even good, hee hee) about it. We came in 50th out of 54 teams hee hee. But damn, we have fun and we usually get the Team Spirit award. I work for OHIP which is our Government Health Insurance down here in Ontario, so we called ourselves the OHIPpies and dressed up in tye dyed shirts, wild hair and peace signs..lots of fun, and we raised $760 for the United Way. I'll post a pic of our team today    Oh, and BBQ we hold in between races is the most fun of the day
> 
> That's so cool that you race too, altho you sound like a serious paddler with lots of experience!!
> 
> Someone asked what dragon boating is...A dragon boat is like a HUGE canoe that fits 20 paddles, a steersperson (with a big-ass oar) and a drummer (that was me) to keep the stroke pace. You race four boats to a heat. It's tons of fun!!! Oh and the best part is that they attach a dragon head to the front and a dragon tail to the back of the boat, hence the name dragon boats!!


 Awesome! I've done a bit of both, but I wouldn't say I'm an experienced paddler. Like with everything else, if I'm interested, I jump in first and ask questions later.

 This october will be a year that I've been paddling (with half of this year not even doing much of it really because of the sun issue i told you about). 

 I first heard of dragon boats last summer, and a friend encouraged me to sign up as an individual paddler for a local festival. Upon arrival, with no idea what I'm supposed to do, I was put into a boat full of women from philadelphia who were missing a paddler. I learned from the best that day! Those women are serious competitors and through the course of the day, I picked up their technique and infectuous team spirit! Our team won 1st for the women's division!

  Then i got involved here with some local teams, as a "free agent"  just paddling with charity teams, like Gilda's Dragon Hearts, raising money for the breast cancer org, and most recently as part of an all women's team that was a bit more competitive, the Sum Yung Chix. _Those_ girls have only two or three years of experience, some of them, even less, as they're newer members, but oh my god, they're going to be kicking ass world-wide very soon. They're THAT good. 

  Next month I'm sitting in with the Philly women when they return to south florida for the same festival. I'm psyched!

 As for the whole dragon boat racing scene - you know what strikes me as the BEST thing about it? The camaraderie and sportsmanship among all the teams. No matter who wins or loses, everyone is soooo friendly and helpful and there isn't any of that "rivalry" you see in other sports. Everyone cheers for everyone. Sure there is a strong competitive spirit, but it's not a "mean" spirit. It's a great community of people from all walks of life. Gotta love that.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> As for the whole dragon boat racing scene - you know what strikes me as the BEST thing about it? The camaraderie and sportsmanship among all the teams. No matter who wins or loses, everyone is soooo friendly and helpful and there isn't any of that "rivalry" you see in other sports. Everyone cheers for everyone. Sure there is a strong competitive spirit, but it's not a "mean" spirit. It's a great community of people from all walks of life. Gotta love that.




I so totally agree with you there, the best fun was sitting in the starting lanes chatting with the other boats..and get this, I look over to the team on the left and there was my X smiling back at me..ha ha, had no clue he was in the races.  Sum Yung Chix...that's PRICELESS..ha ha ha ha.  You sound good, maybe we can recruit you for next year and you can show us a thing or two


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 29, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> I so totally agree with you there, the best fun was sitting in the starting lanes chatting with the other boats..and get this, I look over to the team on the left and there was my X smiling back at me..ha ha, had no clue he was in the races. Sum Yung Chix...that's PRICELESS..ha ha ha ha. You sound good, maybe we can recruit you for next year and you can show us a thing or two


 Hell yeah!  I'm not THAT good, but it never stopped me before! hahahaha!

 We've had some creative names down here, besides the Chix (though that without a doubt was my favorite name!). The other two that cracked me up were Dragon Ass -- as in "dragging ass" because they were a bunch of inexperienced paddlers; and Dragon Queens -- a group of employees from an ad agency and they used their recording studio to make up a team song, to the tune of Dancing Queen, by the end of the races everyone was walking around singing, "we are the dragon queeeeeens...." Oh yeah and they dressed up as drag queens and made up a little dance in between heats.

 There were also some VERY serious teams from Canada. We are in awe of the Canadian teams. They are like PISTONS ON A MACHINE, those paddlers. Perfectly synchronized, totally powerful.

 Dragon boating is fairly new down here, believe it or not. You'd think in Miami, with the sun and the water and all that, that this would be a perfect place for dragon boating year round, but it wasn't even known down here until a few years ago!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hell yeah!  I'm not THAT good, but it never stopped me before! hahahaha!
> 
> We've had some creative names down here, besides the Chix (though that without a doubt was my favorite name!). The other two that cracked me up were Dragon Ass -- as in "dragging ass" because they were a bunch of inexperienced paddlers; and Dragon Queens -- a group of employees from an ad agency and they used their recording studio to make up a team song, to the tune of Dancing Queen, by the end of the races everyone was walking around singing, "we are the dragon queeeeeens...." Oh yeah and they dressed up as drag queens and made up a little dance in between heats.
> 
> ...



ha ha, ya we had a team called 'Dragon our Asses'  We also have 4 breast cancer survivor teams that kick ass..and after their race the throw carnations on that water...makes me cry every year!


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 29, 2004)

You people are to cool. Hello all!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 29, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> You people are to cool. Hello all!



Hi Spitfire, nice to meet you!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 29, 2004)

My Dragon Boat Team


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 29, 2004)

I just got the sudden urge to wear a tie-die and not wash my hair... weird huh?
Hey velvet, nice to meet cha too, your gallery looks great, as do you.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 29, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Oh, thanks Cyndi, that's so sweet of you to say, now I"m gonna cry     I appreciate your support and understanding, it means a lot to me!  HOw are things with you?  Any news??????  Sorry, I haven't made it to anyone's journal since last week.  I'm hoping to catch up today



Nope nothing too exciting going on, GoPro is changing my workouts a bit, painting my new place, hanging out with Chris and my puppy.  Nothing thrilling.  But I am happy! 

I guess I should be in your new journal , huh??


----------



## Velvet (Sep 29, 2004)

ha ha, post where every you like, always glad to see you


----------

